# الرد على شبهة: وجود زانيات في نسب السيد المسيح(للدكتور هولى بايبل)



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*ملخص الشبهة



أربعة من جدات المسيح حسب نسب المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس زانيات , نعم أربعة من جدات المسيح

زنوا زني محارم وهم في نسب يسوع المسيح في انجيل متي

والاربعه هم

ثامار

راحاب

رعوث

بثشبع

فكيف يكون اله وهذا في نسبه ؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الرد



*اؤكد لايوجد ولاحالة زني ولا ابن زني واحد في نسب السيد المسيح رغم ان هذا لا يعيب النسب في شئ

كاتب النسب هو متي البشير ومتي هو يهودي يعلم الفكر اليهودي والشريعه جيدا وقد ارشده الروح القدس لكتابت النسب بهذه الطريقه لما فيها من معاني رائعه ( ساشرحها باختصار اثناء الرد علي الشبهة ) ويعلم ان يسوع ملك وكاهن وبالطبع في سلسلة النسب يذكر هذا التفصيل الذي لو كان فيه اي شبهة لاحتج اليهود بها بان يسوع ليس هو المسيح المخلص المنتظر بسبب انه ابن زنا او شئ من هذا القبيل ولكن لم نجد يهودي يعترض علي نسل المسيح رغم مهاجمتهم بشده للمسيحية



اولا ثامار



والرد مبسط ان ثامار كانت تبحث عن اقامة نسل حسب التقليد وليس عن شهوة فلذلك هي ليست زانيه



ولكن دعنا ندرس الموضوع بعمق اكثر لان الموضوع له ابعاد روحيه مهمة

من هي ثامار

ثَامار زوجة عير  

اسم عبري معناه "نخلة" وجاء في العهد القديم كاسم لثلاثة من النساء واسم لمكان.

اسم زوجة "عير" بكر يهوذا (تك 38 : 6 - 30) فلما توفي "عير" اعطيت زوجة لاخيه "اونان" الذي مات ايضاً عاجلاً لشره، فوعدها اليهود ان يعطيها لابنه الصغير "شيله" متى كبر، حسب العادة، وانتظرت ثامار تحقيق الوعد وطال انتظارها حتى رتبت ان تلاقي يهوذا في شكل بغي على الطريق وقت جزّ غنمه. وقد اخذها فصارت بسببه اماً لفارص وزارح (1 اخبار 2 : 4) و لما اتهمت بالزنا بررت نفسها مظهرة خطيئة يهوذا، فلم تقتل. ونلاحظ ان اسم ثامار وابنها فارص قد ذكرا في راعوث 4 : 12 وفي نسل يسوع المسيح حسب الجسد في مت 1 : 3 بدون اية اشارة شائنة.

والقصة تصور لنا عوائد الزوج عند العبرانيين في ذلك الوقت. فالاب يختار للابن زوجته، واخ المتوفي يتزوج بامرأة اخيه. والزانية تغطي وجهها وتجلس على الطريق في موسم جز الغنم، وتأخذ رهناً لاجرتها.



والشخصيه الثانيه هنا هو يهوذا نفسه وهي شخصيه تستحق الدراسه لكن اتكلم عنها باختصار

يَهوذا
 اسم عبري معناه "حمد" وهو رابع أبناء يعقوب من ليئة، وولد في ما بين النهرين (تك 29: 35). وأعطي هذا الاسم لسبب شكر أمه عند ولادته. ولا يذكر العهد القديم كثيراً عنه، ولكنه يذكر بعض حقائق هامة تتعلق به. فقد نال رضى والده وحبه، وحصل على بركته مع انه أصغر من رأوبين، وشمعون ولاوي (تك 49: 8). وكان شهماً، وقد تجلى كرم أخلاقه مرتين في قصة يوسف (تك 37: 26 الخ و 44: 16- 34). وكان كفيلاً لأخيه بنيامين (تك 43: 3- 10). وبعد رجوعه إلى كنعان انحدر إلى مصر مع بنيه الثلاثة (تك 46: 12). وقد ولد له من تامار أرملة ابنه ابنان آخران هما فارص وزارح. ومما هو جدير بالذكر أن فارص أصبح أحد أسلاف داود و المسيح (مت 1: 3- 16).

وفعلا يهوذا اخد البركه لان راوبين دنس فراش ابيه وشمعون ولاوي قتلا اهل شكيم بخديعه غير محبوبه ولكن يذكر لنا الانجيل امر مهم يجب ان نلتفت اليه وهو

سفر التكوين 38: 2


وَنَظَرَ يَهُوذَا هُنَاكَ ابْنَةَ رَجُل كَنْعَانِيٍّ اسْمُهُ شُوعٌ، فَأَخَذَهَا وَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا،
فنجد ان يهوذا بدا يخطئ لانه اقترن بالشعب الكنعاني الذي وصي الرب ان لايختلطوا بهم وهو انجزب للكنعاني لانه رجل غني وتزوج من امراه كنعانيه بنت الرجل الغني وهذا كان غير محبوب لان

ابراهيم استحلف عبده ان لا ياخذ زوجه لاسحاق من كنعان

سفر التكوين 24: 3


فَأَسْتَحْلِفَكَ بِالرَّبِّ إِلهِ السَّمَاءِ وَإِلهِ الأَرْضِ أَنْ لاَ تَأْخُذَ زَوْجَةً لابْنِي مِنْ بَنَاتِ الْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ أَنَا سَاكِنٌ بَيْنَهُمْ،
و اسحاق اوصي يعقوب

سفر التكوين 28: 1


فَدَعَا إِسْحَاقُ يَعْقُوبَ وَبَارَكَهُ، وَأَوْصَاهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «لاَ تَأْخُذْ زَوْجَةً مِنْ بَنَاتِ كَنْعَانَ.
ففعل يهوذا ما يخالف كلام اسحاق ولهذا السبب عينه كان عيسو ايضا غير محبوب

سفر التكوين 36: 2


أَخَذَ عِيسُو نِسَاءَهُ مِنْ بَنَاتِ كَنْعَانَ: عَدَا بِنْتَ إِيلُونَ الْحِثِّيِّ، وَأُهُولِيبَامَةَ بِنْتَ عَنَى بِنْتِ صِبْعُونَ الْحِوِّيِّ،
لهذا فيهوذا لوث نسله بزواجه من كنعانيه وهو نسل ملعون بسبب خطاياهم وهم شعب شرير وراينا ان ابناؤه افكارهم شريره وتصرفاتهم شريره لتاثرهم بفكر امهم الكنعانية

فيهوذا المبارك اصبح نسله ملعون وبقي هو الوحيد من النسل المبارك

ونفهم من هذا عير واونان وشيله من نسل كنعاني ملعون



ونقراء معا القصه بالتفصيل

سفر التكوين 38

38: 6 و اخذ يهوذا زوجة لعير بكره اسمها ثامار

يقول التلمود انها بنت شمعون والبعض قال انها بنت لاوي

38: 7 و كان عير بكر يهوذا شريرا في عيني الرب فاماته الرب

عير بكر يهوذا كان شرير فرفض الرب ان يكون هو النسل المبارك لانه من نسل شرير كنعاني وهو ايضا شخصيا كان شرير لذلك عوقب من الرب

38: 8 فقال يهوذا لاونان ادخل على امراة اخيك و تزوج بها و اقم نسلا لاخيك

ونري ان مبدأ اقامة النسل كان موجود قبل موسي ولكن لم تكن محدده انها من الاخ لزوجة المتوفي فقط

فكان اقامة النسل هذا من اهم الاشياء في الكبر

38: 9 فعلم اونان ان النسل لا يكون له فكان اذ دخل على امراة اخيه انه افسد على الارض لكيلا يعطي نسلا لاخيه

38: 10 فقبح في عيني الرب ما فعله فاماته ايضا

ونري معا ان الانجيل يعلن لنا ان عير واونان اشخاص اشرار ولاجل خطاياهم عاقبهم الرب بالموت وبخاصه اونان لانه بالاضافه الي انه شرير ايضا رفض اقامة نسل لاخيه الميت وهذا فيه انعدام محبه حتي للاخ المتوفي وقد يكون هذا ايضا بسبب طمعه في ميراث اخيه المتوفي وفعلته الشريره تشبه افعال الشعوب الشريره المحيطه بهم التي عاقب الرب بعض منهم بالحريق والبعض الاخر تمهل عليهم وابادهم فيما بعد بسيف اسرائيل

38: 11 فقال يهوذا لثامار كنته اقعدي ارملة في بيت ابيك حتى يكبر شيلة ابني لانه قال لعله يموت هو ايضا كاخويه فمضت ثامار و قعدت في بيت ابيها

وهذا فيه ضعف ايمان من يهوذا لانه لم يطلب من الرب الاعلان ولم يتكل علي الرب وايضا منع شيله من اقامة نسل لاخويه المتوفيين ولكن قد يكون يهوذا بدا يدرك انه اخطأ بزواجه من كنعانيه وعلم ان هذا عقاب من الرب وهذا يبرر انه كيف يمنع ابنه شيله من اقامن نسل لاخويه المتوفيين لانه كاب هذا امر صعب عليه جدا ان يري اولاده المتوفيين يذهبون الي الهاوية بدون اقامة نسل

اما عن ان ثامار تقعد في بيت ابيها

سفر اللاويين 22: 13


وَأَمَّا ابْنَةُ كَاهِنٍ قَدْ صَارَتْ أَرْمَلَةً أَوْ مُطَلَّقَةً، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهَا نَسْلٌ، وَرَجَعَتْ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَبِيهَا كَمَا فِي صِبَاهَا، فَتَأْكُلُ مِنْ طَعَامِ أَبِيهَا. لكِنَّ كُلَّ أَجْنَبِيٍّ لاَ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهُ.
فقد يوضح هذا انها بالفعل ابنة لاوي

38: 12 و لما طال الزمان ماتت ابنة شوع امراة يهوذا ثم تعزى يهوذا فصعد الى جزاز غنمه الى تمنة هو و حيرة صاحبه العدلامي

فيهوذا اصبح بدون زوجه وبهذا فهو لن ينجب نسل مقدس وله ابن واحد من الكنعانية النسل المرفوض وثامار ادركت انها لن تاخذ شيله وايضا بدات تدرك ان هذا النسل مرفوض ولكنها لكي تقيم نسل لا تستطيع ان تذهب لبيت اخر وبخاصه ان بيت ابيها لاوي ممنوع علي افراده ان يتزوجوا من ارمله فهي ليس لها امل في اقامة نسل مقدس غير يهوذا الذي اخذ البركه

38: 13 فاخبرت ثامار و قيل لها هوذا حموك صاعد الى تمنة ليجز غنمه

وواضح ان فكرة اقامة النسل من الحمي ايضا كانت مقبوله لان المحيطين يخبرون ثامار عن تصرفات يهوذا والكل في انتظار ماذا سيفعل يهوذا فهو عليه ان يعطيها شيله ليقيم نسل او يقوم بذلك بنفسه

38: 14 فخلعت عنها ثياب ترملها و تغطت ببرقع و تلففت و جلست في مدخل عينايم التي على طريق تمنة لانها رات ان شيلة قد كبر و هي لم تعط له زوجة

ونقف هنا ونفكر معا ان لو ثامار انسانه شريره كانت فعلت الشر مع اي انسان او شاب ولو كان الهدف شهوه شريره ما كنت فعلت ذلك مره واحده مع حماها

ولو كان هدفها اقامة النسل فقط لكانت فعلت هذا مع شيله ولكن شيله كنعاني وبدا بيت يهوذا يدرك ذلك فاختيارها ليهوذا نفسه كان له قصد وهو ان النسل يكون من يهوذا ولا علاقه للكنعانيين بالنسل فهو تدبير للتخلص من ثمار خطية يهوذا بزواجه من الكنعانية وانجابه اشرار

فنجد ان ثامار بالحقيقه صححت مسار نسل يهوذا الذي اخذ وعد بان ياتي شيلوه من نسل يهوذا ( تك 49: 10 ) والا كان جاء شيلوه من نسل كنعان الذي رفض من امام الرب

38: 15 فنظرها يهوذا و حسبها زانية لانها كانت قد غطت وجهها

38: 16 فمال اليها على الطريق و قال هاتي ادخل عليك لانه لم يعلم انها كنته فقالت ماذا تعطيني لكي تدخل علي

نتوقف قليلا عند موقف يهوذا فهو اخطأ ولكن ما هو الفكر المحيط ؟

في هذا الزمان السيدات ناذرات أنفسهن للزني وهذه كانت عادة كنعانية في الهياكل الكنعانية كن يضعن برقعاً. وكان هؤلاء يذهبن للهياكل الوثنية وينذرن أنفسهن لمدة سنة ويحصلن علي أجرهن من الزنا يتبرعن به للهيكل. وكانوا يسمين الزانية: قدشة أي قديسة. وكان رجال المنطقه كتدعيم للهيكل يزنون معهم حتي بدون شهوه فهم لا يرون وجوههم ولكن فقط ليدفعوا لهم بسخاء ليتمموا نزرهم .

وهذا يفسر سبب ان يهوذا لم يخجل من فعلته بل قال للكنعانينين فسال اهل مكانها قائلا اين الزانية هذه لانه امر طبيعي بل يعتبر نوع من انواع التبرع ولكن بطريقه خطأ فهو ليس اخطأ في الزني كشهوه جسديه ولكن اخطأ انه نفز فكرهم البيئي

اقارنه بموقف يحدث هذه الايام ولا يعتبر خطيه في الغرب الان ينفز شيئ اسمه ( المتبرع الذكري ) ويتم تلقيح البويضه معمليا ( بدون علاقه بالطبع ) هذا في وصف الشرقيين زني اما الغربيين فهو مقبول لحل مشكلة عقم الزوج

وكما قلت ان اقامة النسل كان شيئ هام ومقدس ولكن هذا لا يعفي يهوذا من انه اخطأ بتقليد الكنعانيين حتي ولو عن دون شهوه



38: 17 فقال اني ارسل جدي معزى من الغنم فقالت هل تعطيني رهنا حتى ترسله

وجدي المعز لانه للمعبد كان يقدم جدي معز ولهذا فهي ادعت انها قديشه لانها تجمع تبرعات للهيكل مثل فكر الزمان الشرير ولكن لم يكن هذا هدفها

38: 18 فقال ما الرهن الذي اعطيك فقالت خاتمك و عصابتك و عصاك التي في يدك فاعطاها و دخل عليها فحبلت منه

يقول جيل نقلا عن هيلشوت ان الرجل لو قابل امراه واتفقا تبرعا للهيكل تلقب بقديشه

فثامرا لم تخطئ لانها تقيم نسل وايضا ان يقوم الحمي باقامة نسل بكنته لابنه المتوفي لم يكن مرفوض و لم يكن ناموس موسي قد كتب الذي اوصي فيه الرب بعدم الزواج من زوجة الابن ( لاويين 18 ) فهو لم يكن محرم حتي الان وكان الزواج من الاخوه لم يمنع ( مثل ابناء ادم وايضا ابراهيم وساره وغيرهم كثيرين ) فهي لم تتعدي الناموس لان الناموس لم يكن كتب اصلا فلا يمكن ان تحاسب علي قانون لم يوضع اصلا

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 3: 20


لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ أَمَامَهُ. لأَنَّ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَعْرِفَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ.
اذا فهي غير زانيه لانها نفذت ما بالطبيعه مسموح قبل وقت الناموس لاقامة نسل الذي تترجاه كل امراه يهوديه لياتي المخلص من نسلها كالوعد الموجود في تكوين 3

ولكن الذي اخطأ يهوذا نفسه وهي سلسلة من الاخطاء منذ اختلاطه بالكنعانيين وبدا يتشبه بافعالهم فبدا له الزني امر سهل رغم انه خطيه مرفوضه جدا من الرب وحتي باماتة اولاده الاثنين لم يلتفت الي هذه الضربه ولم يندم علي خطاياه بعد وكان توبيخ الرب له من خلال ثامار نفسها

38: 19 ثم قامت و مضت و خلعت عنها برقعها و لبست ثياب ترملها

ومضت مسرعه لكي لاياتي شخص اخر فهي ليس هدفها متعه او شيئ وثني

38: 20 فارسل يهوذا جدي المعزى بيد صاحبه العدلامي لياخذ الرهن من يد المراة فلم يجدها

وكما قلت سابقا هذا يدل ان يهوذا اخبر صاحبه العدلامي بانه سيميل ايلها لكي يتبرع للهيكل ولهذا لم يخجل يهوذا من صاحبه بل ارسل بيده الجدي

38: 21 فسال اهل مكانها قائلا اين الزانية التي كانت في عينايم على الطريق فقالوا لم تكن ههنا زانية

38: 22 فرجع الى يهوذا و قال لم اجدها و اهل المكان ايضا قالوا لم تكن ههنا زانية

38: 23 فقال يهوذا لتاخذ لنفسها لئلا نصير اهانة اني قد ارسلت هذا الجدي و انت لم تجدها

لانهم كنعانيين وشئ معتاد وجود الزواني للهيكل عندهم وهو يشهد العدلامي لألا يقال انه فعل ذلك لشهوه بدليل انه لم يدفع الجدي فهو ارسل الجدي ولم يجدها

38: 24 و لما كان نحو ثلاثة اشهر اخبر يهوذا و قيل له قد زنت ثامار كنتك و ها هي حبلى ايضا من الزنى فقال يهوذا اخرجوها فتحرق

ونري شئ عجيب يهوذا يكيل بمكيالين فهو يسمح لنفسه ان يتشبه بالكنعانيين ويزني مثلهم كشئ معتاد ولا يحكم علي نفسه ولا يوبخ نفسه اما كنته فيحكم عليها بالزنا بدون ان يتحقق وخاصه انه ظلمها بعدم تزويجها لابنه شيله وحتي لم يتوجه ليسالها بنفسه ويتحقق

38: 25 اما هي فلما اخرجت ارسلت الى حميها قائلة من الرجل الذي هذه له انا حبلى و قالت حقق لمن الخاتم و العصابة و العصا هذه

38: 26 فتحققها يهوذا و قال هي ابر مني لاني لم اعطها لشيلة ابني فلم يعد يعرفها ايضا

وهنا نري ان يهوذا وعي الدرس وبالفعل استخدم الرب ثامار في توبيخ يهوذا الذي لم يعد يعرفها ولم يعرف غيرها وواضح باعترافه بانها ابر منه انها غير خاطيه اما هو فخاطئ وتاب عن خطيته وتم تصليح نسل يهوذا ولم يدخل اولاد الكنعانيه الاشرار في نسل يهوذا وفارص ابنها ليس ابن زني ولكنه ابن اقامة نسل حسب التقليد اليهودي

وكل هذا قبل ان يوجد الناموس

وليؤكد سفر التكوين ان هذا ليس زني كتب فلم يعد يعرفها ايضا لان ما حدث هو فقط اقامة نسل

واضيف دليل لغوي يؤكد كلامي

كلمة زانيه في العبري زاناه

H2181
זנה
zânâh

اما الصفه التي اطبقة علي ثامار فهي

21 فسال اهل مكانها قائلا اين الزانية التي كانت في عينايم على الطريق فقالوا لم تكن ههنا زانية

كلمة زانيه هنا في العبري قديشه

H6948
קדשׁה
qedêshâh
BDB Definition:
1) female temple prostitute, harlot

فلهذا فيهوذا نفذ فكر بيئي للتبرع وليس شهوة زني فهو لم يفعل ذلك لمتعه بدليل انه لم يعرفها ولم يختلي بها لاشباع شهواته

ولهذا التبرع كان جدي معز وهو تقدمة الهيكل فهو يتبرع للهيكل بهذه الوسيله

ولكن هذا لا يمنع انه اخطأ بالانضمام الي الكنعانيين والتزوج منهم وتنفيز عاداتهم

ولم تكن هناك وصيه تمنعه يفعل هذا فالوصيه جائت بعد ذلك في

سفر التثنية 23: 17


«لاَ تَكُنْ زَانِيَةٌ مِنْ بَنَاتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَلاَ يَكُنْ مَأْبُونٌ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.
والكلمه ايضا هنا قديشه

فهي لاقامة نسل نفذت ذلك وليس زني وهو نفذ ذلك كفكر بيئي لعدم وجود وصيه تمنع ذلك

ولكن هذا يثبت ان فارص ليس ابن زني

ولهذا الوصيه

سفر التثنية 23: 2


لاَ يَدْخُلِ ابْنُ زِنًى فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ. حَتَّى الْجِيلِ الْعَاشِرِ لاَ يَدْخُلْ مِنْهُ أَحَدٌ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ.
هذا لا ينطبق علي فارص لانه

اولاولد قبل هذا الناموس

ثانيا لم توجد جماعة الرب بعد

ثالثا هو ليس ابن زني بل ابن اقامة نسل

رابعا هو تصحيح نسل يهوذا بدل من ان يدخل نسل الكنعانية الشريره في الانساب

خامسا ثامار ليس عن شهوه بل اقامة نسل مثل زوجة الاخ

سادسا يهوذا ليس شهوة زني ولكن تبرع بيئي



معني روحي

من تفسير ابونا تادرس واقوال الاباء

والعجيب أن تصرفات ثامار حملت الكثير من الرموز التي تطابق ما تمتعت به كنيسة الأمم نذكر منها:

أ. خلعت ثامار ثياب ترملها لكي تلتصق بيهوذا، وهكذا خلعت الأمم ثياب الإنسان القديم لتلبس الإنسان الجديد الذي يليق باتحادها مع العريس الأبدي، بل صار السيد المسيح نفسه ثوبها الجيد.

ب. غطت ثامار وجهها ببرقع، والأمم إذ قبلوا الإيمان يعيشون هنا كما في لغز حتى يلتقون بالعريس وجهًا لوجه فيرونه في كمال مجده وعظمة بهائه ويتعرفون على سمو أسراره الفائقة.

ج. جلست ثامار في مدخل عينايم أي مدخل ينبوعين، وكأنها بكنيسة الأمم التي لم تنعم بينبوع العهد القديم وحده بل وأيضًا بينبوع العهد الجديد معه.

د. تمتعت ثامار بخاتم يهوذا وعصابته وعصاه، أي بخاتم البنوة لله والإكليل السماوي مع خشبة الصليب المحيية.

ه. ظهر علامات الحمل بعد ثلاثة شهور، وكأنها بكنيسة الأمم التي حملت ثمارًا روحية خلال إيمانها بالثالوث القدوس (٣ أشهر) وتمتعها بالحياة المقامة في المسيح يسوع الذي قام في اليوم الثالث.



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*ثانيا رحاب

والرد ببساطه ان راحاب انسانه تائبه وانجبت من زواج بعد التوبه المقبوله

ولكن ايضا ندرسها بعمق

راحاب
اسم عبرى بمعنى "رحب أو سعة" وهو اسم امرأة كانت تعيش فى مدينة أريحا فى زمن دخول بنى إسرائيل إلى أرض كنعان . ونقرأ قصتها فى سفر يشوع (2: 1- 22، 6: 17- 25)، كما نقرأ عنها فى رسالة يعقوب (2: 25)، والرسالة إلى العبرانيين (11: 31) كمثال للخلاص بالإيمان.

وتوصف راحاب عادة "بالزانية" ، ولكن الكلمة العبرية المترجمة "زانية" وصفا لها ، تعنى امرأة تتعامل مع الرجال، ومن هنا يرى البعض أنها تعنى امرأة صاحبة خان أو فندق، وبخاصة عند من يعتقدون أنها صارت زوجة ليشوع نفسه. وقد جاء فى قوانين حمورانى أن الخان هو المكان الذى يستطيع المسافرون أن يقيموا أو يجتمعوا فيه، ولكن يجب تبليغ القصر الملكى عن أى خارج على القانون. ويقولون إن عبارة "بيت امرأة زانية" (يش 2: 1) تعنى فى حقيقتها "خانا" ولكن فى الإشارة إلى راحاب فى الرسالة إلى العبرانيين وفى رسالة يعقوب، توصف بكلمة "بورنيه" اليونانية (Porné) التى تعنى "زانية" بالتحديد، وفى هذا فصل الخطاب.

وهناك مشكلة أخرى تتعلق براحاب، وهل هى نفسها راحاب المذكورة فى انجيل متى (1: 5) ، حيث أن العهد القديم لم يذكر شيئاً عن زواجها من سلمون، ولكن يبدو أنه لم يكن ثمة داع لذكر اسمها فى سلسلة نسب الرب يسوع لو أنها كانت راحاب أخرى لم تذكر بالمرة فى العهد القديم، كما أن ما جاء عنها فى سفر يشوع (6: 17- 25) يدل تماما على أن راحاب وجدت كل ترحيب وإكرام من بنى إسرائيل ، فلا غرابة فى أن تتزوج رجلاً من أسرة كريمة، كما أن لا مشكلة من جهة الزمن، وكل هذا يدعونا إلى القول بأن راحاب سفر يشوع هى نفسها راحاب التى يورد اسمها متى البشير فى سلسلة نسب الرب يسوع.

ومع أننا تقبل وصفها "بالزانية" فى ضوء ما جاء عنها فى العهد الجديد، إلا أن هذا لا ينفى احتمال أن بيتها كان "خانا" فهذا يفسر لنا لماذا اختار الجاسوسان  بيتهما ليقيما فيه، ربما لم يكن أفضل اختيار أن يقيما فى بيتها مباح للجميع ، ولكنه كان البيت المتاح والملائم لأنه كان بحائط سور المدينة. ومن الواضح أن بيتها كان مراقباً من رجال الملك، ولذلك سرعان ما علم الملك بوجود الجاسوسين، فأرسل إليها طالباً تسليمهما ، مما دفعها إلى التصرف السريع، فخبأتهما بين عيدان الكتان المنضدة على السطح لتخفيهما عن أعين رجال الملك. ثم وجهت رجال الملك إلى مخاوض الأردن سعياً وراء الجاسوسين اللذين كانا ما زال مختبئين فوق سطح بيتها.

وصعدت راحاب إلى الرجلين وأعلنت لهما إيمانها باله العبرانيين بناء على ما بلغها عن أعماله العجيبة فى إنقاذ شعبه من مصر، وهزيمة ملوك شرقى الأردن، وكشفت لهما عن الرعب الذى وقع على جميع سكان الأرض وأذاب قلوبهم، والتمست منهما أن يستحيياها وكل أسرتها، وقد ودعها الجاسوسان بذلك، وقد نفذ يشوع هذا الوعد تماما (يش 6: 17 و 23 و25) وكانا قد طلبا منها أن تربط حبلاً من خيوط القرمز فى كوة بيتها (يش 2: 18) وبعدها أنزلتهما بحبل من الكوة وطلبت منهما أن يذهبا إلى الجبل حتى لا يصادفهما رجال الملك . ويجب ألا يزعجنا كذبها على رسل الملك (يش 2: 3-6)، إذ علينا أن نذكر أنها كانت وثنية أصلاً، ولم يمضى عليها فى الإيمان باله إسرائيل إلا القليل. وما قبولها "أما فى إسرائيل" وذكر اسمها فى سلسلة نسب الرب يسوع ، إلا دليل على غنى نعمة الله.

ولا يفوتنا أن نذكر ما كتبه عنها كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين: "بالإيمان راحاب الزانية لم تهلك مع العصاة إذ قبلت الجاسوسين بسلام" (عب 11: 31)، وما كتبه الرسول يعقوب: "كذلك راحاب الزانية أيضا أما تبررت بالأعمال إذ قبلت الرسل وأخرجتهم فى طريق آخر؟ " (يع 2: 25) فأولهما يؤكد خلاصها بالإيمان الذى دفعها إلى عمل ما عملت مع الجاسوسين، وثانيهما يبرز ما عملته كتعبير عملى عن "الإيمان العامل بالمحبة" (غل 5: 6).

فهناك ثلاث احتمالات
1 ان تكون زانيه بالفعل
2 ان يكون لقب زانيه لانها اممية
3 ان تكون صاحبة فندق والتعبير يقود الي هذا. وهذا الرائ الذي افضله والسبب ان الجاسوسين اقاما عندها وهذا ما اكده ابونا انطونيوس فكري في تفسيره وايضا كثير من المفسرين الغربيين
والحقيقه انا اعتقد ايضا انها لقبة زانيه لسببين لانها صاحبة الفندق وكان يطلق عليه هذا اللقب ولكن هي شخصيا لم تكن تفعل الشر فهي صاحبة الفندق وثانيا لانها اممية
ومعني الكلمه يحمل هذا فالكلمه العبري تحمل هذه المعاني
Enhanced Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew and English Lexicon
†זָנָה S2181 TWOT563 GK2388, 2389 vb. commit fornication, be a harlot (Arabic زَنَى (zanā) commit fornication, Aramaic ܙܢܳܐ (zno), זנא; cf. Ethiopic ዝንየት (zənyat) effusio seminis virilis, semen effusum, Di1055; on this and ዘመወ (zammawa) (comp. by Ges al.) v. PrätBAS i.32, Anm.)—Qal Pf. ז׳ Dt 31:16, זָֽנְתָה Gn 38:24 + 3 times, etc.; Impf. יִזְנֶ֯ה (Kt) Ez 23:43; תִּזְנֶה Lv 19:29 + 4 times; וַתּ֫זֶן Je 3:8 Ez 23:5; תִּזְנִי Ho 3:3; וַתִּזְנִי Je 3:6 (but read prob. וַתִּזֶן: וַתִּזְנִי is not Aramaic form of 3 fs., v. Köi 540 Kau§ 47 g b) Ez 16:15 + 4 times; וַתִּזְנִים Ez 16:28; יִזְנוּ (Qr) Ez 23:43; וַיִּזְנוּ Ju 8:27 + 4 times; תִּזְנֶינָה Ho 4:13, 14; וַתִּזְנֶינָה Ez 23:3; Inf. abs. זָנֹה Ho 1:2; cstr. לִזְנוֹת Lv 20:5 + 3 times; לִזְנֹת Lv 20:6; sf. בִּזְנוֹתֵךְ Ez 23:30; Pt. זוֹנֶה ψ 73:27 Ez 6:9; זֹנֶה Ho 4:15; pl. זֹנִים Lv 17:7 + 3 times; זוֹנָה Dt 23:19 + 25 times; זֹנָה Lv 21:7 + 2 times; זוֹנוֹת Pr 29:3; זֹנוֹת Ho 4:14 + 4 times— 1. be or act as a harlot, abs. Gn 38:24 (J), Dt 22:21 (D), Lv 21:9 (H), Ho 4:13, 14 Am 7:17; זונה + (ה)אשׁה Jos 2:1; 6:22 (J), Lv 21:7 (H), Ju 11:1; 16:1 Pr 6:26 Je 3:3 Ez 16:30; 23:44; זוֹנָה Gn 34:31; 38:15 Jos 6:17, 25 (all J), Dt 23:19 Lv 21:14 (H), Pr 7:10; 23:27 Is 23:15, 16 Jo 4:3 Mi 1:7(×2) Ez 16:31; נָשִׁים זֹנוֹת 1 K 3:16; ז(ו)נות 1 K 22:38 Pr 29:3 Ho 3:3; 4:14 Ez 16:33; בית זונה Je 5:7; commit fornication, man’s act ז׳ אל Nu 25:1 (J); ****phorically of a land given to harlotry Lv 19:29. 2. fig. of improper intercourse with foreign nations with acc. pers. Je 3:1 Ex 16:28; ז׳ את Is 23:17; אחרי Ez 23:30; אל Ez 16:26, 28(×2); ז׳ תַזְנוּתיה Ez 23:43 Na 3:4; וַתִּזֶן אָהֳלָה תַחְתָּ֑י and Ohola committed fornication (whilst) under me Ez 23:5 (cf. Nu 5:19). 3. of intercourse with other deities, considered as harlotry, sometimes involving actual prostitution, ז׳ אחרי Ex 34:15, 16 Dt 31:16 (all J), Lv 17:7; 20:5(×2) (all H), Ju 2:17; 8:27, 33 1 Ch 5:25 Ez 6:9; 20:30; after אֹבֹת, etc. Lv 20:6 (H), one’s own heart & eyes Nu 15:39 (H); especially of Isr., Judah, and Jerus. under fig. of lewd woman Ez 16:15 (abs.) v 16 (על במות), v 17 (ז׳ בְ), 23:3(×2), 19 (abs.), Je 3:1 (c. acc.); v 6, 8 (abs.); abs. elsewhere Ho 2:7; 4:15 Is 57:3 ψ 106:39; as leaving י׳, sq. מֵעַל Ho 9:1; מאחרי 1:2(×2); מתחת 4:12; sq. מן alone ψ 73:27; ז(ו)נה Je 2:20 Ez 16:35, 41; בית זונה Je 5:7; לִבָּם הַזּוֹנֶה their whorish heart Ez 6:9. 4. זונה of moral defection Is 1:21. Pu. Pf. 3 ms. אַחֲרַיִךְ לֹא זוּנָּה fornication was not done (in going) after thee Ez 16:34 (but del. Co). Hiph. Pf. 2 ms. הִזְנֵיתָ Ho 5:3; 3 pl. הִזְנוּ Ho 4:10, 18 Ex 34:16; Impf. וַיֶּ֫זֶן 2 Ch 21:11; וַתַּזְנֶה 2 Ch 21:13; Inf. abs. הַזְנֵה Ho 4:18; cstr. הַזְגוֹת 2 Ch 21:13; sf. לְהַזְנוֹתָהּ Lv 19:29. 1. cause to commit fornication: a. sexual Lv 19:29 (H). b. religious Ex 34:16 (J), 2 Ch 21:11, 13(×2). 2. commit fornication: a. sexual Ho 4:10. b. religious Ho 4:18(×2); 5:3.
i
تعني زني حرفي او رمزي وتعني زانية او زاني وامم غير يهودية او تدعي الزني او ديانه اخري او ارض غريبه او زني العين وزني القلب


ولم يذكر الانجيل جنسها فقد تكون
1 كنعانية
2 مؤابية
3 او اي جنس اخر.
4 ولكن انا اعتقد انها اسرائيلية لان اسم راحاب اسم عبري يعني رحب وسعة
وكلمة راخاف العبري
H7343
רחב
râchâb
BDB Definition:
Rahab = “wide”
اي متسع من الفعل العبري رخاب اي يوسع

وهذا الرائ الذي اراه مناسب وهذا يوضح لماذا هي فضلت ان تساند شعب اسرائيل علي شعب اريحا فهي ليست خائنه لشعبها لو كانت ليست كنعانية فهي مقيمه فقط في اريحا بسبب الفندق التي تمتلكه ولكنها غالبا لم تكن تستريح لتصرفات هذا الشعب لذلك عندما جاء اليها الجاسوسان . وايضا يوضح لمذا الجاسوسان لم يخافا ان يذهبا اليها وهي تملك مكان عام رغم انه المتوقع انهم لو ذهبوا لبيت اي شخص كنعاني لكان سلمهم فهل يوجد انسان كنعاني يريد ان يخرب مدينته ويخرب املاكه وبخاصه وهي صاحبة فندق ؟
ولكن ايضا لاارفض الرائ القائل انها كنعانية تائبه فالتوبه تغير اي انسان مهما كانت خطاياه وتجعله مقبولا امام الرب

وندرس الاعداد معا
2: 1 فارسل يشوع بن نون من شطيم رجلين جاسوسين سرا قائلا اذهبا انظرا الارض و اريحا فذهبا و دخلا بيت امراة زانية اسمها راحاب و اضطجعا هناك

فالمقصود من العدد انه بيت امراه صاحبة فندق

لانهم لو دخلوا بيت امراه زانيه لكانوا كسروا الناموس

سفر اللاويين 21: 7


إِمْرَأَةً زَانِيَةً أَوْ مُدَنَّسَةً لاَ يَأْخُذُوا، وَلاَ يَأْخُذُوا امْرَأَةً مُطَلَّقَةً مِنْ زَوْجِهَا. لأَنَّهُ مُقَدَّسٌ لإِلهِهِ.
سفر إرميا 5: 7


«كَيْفَ أَصْفَحُ لَكِ عَنْ هذِهِ؟ بَنُوكِ تَرَكُونِي وَحَلَفُوا بِمَا لَيْسَتْ آلِهَةً. وَلَمَّا أَشْبَعْتُهُمْ زَنَوْا، وَفِي بَيْتِ زَانِيَةٍ تَزَاحَمُوا.


ويقول ابونا انطونيوس فكري في تفسيره

امرأة زانية اسمها راحاب= كانت صاحبة خان (فندق) لذلك نزل الجاسوسين عندها وكلمة صاحبة خان وكلمة زانية تقريباً هما نفس الكلمة، فقديماً كانت صاحبة الخان ليست بعيدة عن الشبهات في نظر الناس. ولعل سلمون زوجها كان أحد الجاسوسين (مت5:1) وعموماً فسلمون زوجها هو شخص من سبط يهوذا وهو أبو بوعز زوج راعوث وراحاب هذه بإيمانها صارت رمزاً لدخول الأمم للإيمان بل صارت أماً للمسيح. فالله لا يرفض الأمم بل يرفض رجاساتهم. وهنا نرى الجانب البشري في الخلاص ألا وهو الإيمان الحي العامل الذي جعل راحاب تحمي الجاسوسين وتطلب حمايتهما لها ولأسرتها. وإن كان يشوع يرمز للمسيح فالجاسوسين يرمزان لتلاميذ المسيح وهم إثنين رمز لإرسال المسيح رسله لليهود والأمم. ولاحظ أنه كان هناك عشرات الأماكن في أريحا يمكن أن يذهب لها الجاسوسين لكنهما ذهبا إلى راحاب وهذه ليست مصادفة فلا توجد مصادفات في حياتنا بل هو تدبير إلهي محكم. فلو ذهب الجاسوسين لأي أحد آخر غير راحاب لقتلا ولما آمنت راحاب. إذاً كل أمور حياتنا ليست من تدبير المصادفات بل هي يد الله التي تقود دون أن ندري. وراحاب هذه آمنت بالله فوجدت خلاصاً رغماً عن خطاياها السابقة. وهي سمعت عن عمل الله مع الشعب كما سمع كل أهل المدينة وهي وحدها آمنت، فالإيمان مسئولية شخصية بل طلبت حماية الشعب لها وهذا هو الإيمان العملي الذي خلصها (عب31:11 + يع25:2). ولاحظ خلاص راحاب بإيمانها بينما هلك شعب الله وماتوا في البرية بسبب عدم الإيمان. فراحاب إذاً اغتصبت بإيمانها المواعيد الإلهية وتوبتها، والتوبة كما يقول الآباء تحول الزاني لبتول.

وتفسير جيل

though the Targum of Jonathan says it was the house of a woman, an innkeeper or victualler; for Jarchi, Kimchi, and Ben Melech, interpret the word it uses of a seller of food (x); and if so, it furnishes out a reason why they turned in thither, where they might expect to have food and lodging; though the Jews commonly take her to be a harlot; and generally speaking, in those times and countries, such as kept public houses were prostitutes; and there are some circumstances which seem to confirm this in the context;
ترجوم يوناثان يقول دخلوا منزل امراه فندقي لان جاركي وكميشي وابن ميليك قالوا ذلك وتفسير الكلمه انها كانت تبيع طعام فهم ذهبوا هناك بحثا عن الطعام والماوي وهذه المهنة من عادة اليهود ان يسموها عاهرة وهذه صفة في تلك البلدان والازمنة فمنازل التي تصلح للعامه يقال عليها منازل عاهرات وهناك الكثير في سياق الكلام يؤكد ذلك



ويتكلم جيل عن قصد قديمه في التقليد اليهودي عن راحاب انها

of whom the Jews have this tradition , that she was ten years of age when Israel came out of Egypt;

هي كانت عشر سنين عندما خرجت من مصر من اليهود



وتفسير كلارك

A harlot’s house - Harlots and inn-keepers seem to have been called by the same name, as no doubt many who followed this mode of life, from their exposed situation, were not the most correct in their morals. Among the ancients women generally kept houses of entertainment, and among the Egyptians and Greeks this was common. I shall subjoin a few proofs.
المعني عاهره او مسؤالة فندق ويبدوا واضحا ان يمكن ان يلقبا بنفس الاسم كما انه بدون شك ان من يتبع هذه النوعيه من الحياه من خلال المواقف المكشوفه لم تكن اخلاقهم صحيحة لان النساء تبقي في المنزل اما وسائل الترفيه ( الفنادق ) وبين المصريين والاغريق هذا كان شائعا وساثبت ذلك ببعض الادلة

ويتكلم عن قضاه 16: 1 عن شمشون وايضا 1 ملوك 3: 16 المراتان والولد مع سليمان ويقول انه نفس المعني انه عن صاحبات فنادق وايضا تثنية 23: 18 عن اجرة الزانية ويقول

זונה, I am fully satisfied that the term

or zonah in the text, which we translate harlot, should be rendered tavern or inn-keeper, hostess.

انا مقتنع تماما ان كلمة زناه في هذا العدد وهو ما ترجم عاهرة كان ينبغي ان يترجم صاحبة فندق او مضيفة

ويكمل في شرح العهد الجديد والمعني اليوناني

It is granted that the Septuagint, who are followed by Heb_11:31, and Jam_2:25, translate the Hebrew זונה zonah by πορνη, which generally signifies a prostitute; but it is not absolutely evident that the Septuagint used the word in this sense. Every scholar knows that the Greek word πορνη comes from περναω, to sell, as this does from περαω, to pass from one to another; transire facio a me ad alterum; Damm. But may not this be spoken as well of the woman’s goods as of her person? In this sense the Chaldee Targum understood the term, and has therefore translated it אתתא פונדקיתא ittetha pundekitha, a woman, a Tavern-Keeper as an inn-keeper
وان كلمة بورني اليوناني التي ترجمة من زناه العبري ويقول ان كلمة بورني اليوناني اتت من فعل بيرناو الذي يعني يبيع وفي الترجوم ترجم الي حافظة فندق



وايضا مرجع T S K

harlot's house: Though the word zonah generally denotes a prostitute, yet many very learned men are of opinion that it should be here rendered an innkeeper or hostess, from zoon, to furnish or provide food. In this sense it was understood by the Targumist, who renders it, ittetha pundekeetha, "a woman, a tavern-keeper," and so St. Chrysostome, in his second sermon on Repentance, calls her πανδοκευτρια. The Greek πορνη, by which the LXX render it, and which is adopted by the Apostles, is derived from περναω, to sell, and is also supposed to denote a tavern keeper. Among the ancients, women generally kept houses of entertainment. Herodotus says, "Among the Egyptians, the women carry on all commercial concerns, and keep taverns, while the men continue at home and weave." The same custom prevailed among the Greeks.
بيت زانيه : كلمة زناه تعني عاهره بالمعني العام ولكن هناك الكثير من الرجال يؤكدون ان المعني القديم هو صاحبة فندق او مضيفة وهي من كلمة زوون اي تقدم او توفر طعام وهذا المعني هو الذي فهمه كتبة الترجوم وكتبها امراه حارسة فندق وهذا ايضا ذكره القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم في خطبته الثانيه عن التوبه ويقول ان بورني تعني باندوكيتريا وهو المعني الذي قصدته السبعينية والعهد الجديد بيرناو اي تبيع وايضا حارس حانة وهو المعني المشهور بين القدماء لان النساء تبقي في المنازل ووصف هيروديت المؤرخ ذلك بان اي امراه تعمل مع العامه بين المصريين او مصالح تجارية او حفاظ علي حانات تلقب بهذا وايضا بين اليونان

وايضا اكد ذلك ويزلي وغيره من الكثيرين

ففهمنا ان الكلمة تعني بالفعل صاحبة فندق او مضيفه وليست زانيه بالمعني الحرفي وذلك في العبري واليوناني



وفقط تعليق علي كلمة اضجعا هناك

H7901
שׁכב
shâkab
shaw-kab'
A primitive root; to lie down: - X at all, cast down, ([over-]) lay (self)

(down), (make to) lie (down, down to sleep, still, with), lodge, ravish, take rest, sleep, stay.

وتعني بالفعل النوم في فندق وترجمة في الانجليزي الي lodged

اي انها بالفعل صاحبة فندق لان الزانيات في هذا الزمن كانوا يجلسوا علي قارعة الطريق او يذهبوا الي البيوت ولا يستضيفوا احد في بيتهم وهذا يؤكد رائ انها بالفعل صاحبة فندق وليست زانيه بالمعني الحرفي

2: 2 فقيل لملك اريحا هوذا قد دخل الى هنا الليلة رجلان من بني اسرائيل لكي يتجسسا الارض

2: 3 فارسل ملك اريحا الى راحاب يقول اخرجي الرجلين اللذين اتيا اليك و دخلا بيتك لانهما قد اتيا لكي يتجسسا الارض كلها

وهنا نلاحظ ان العدد يؤكد انها كانت صاحبة فندق فلماذا هي بالذات دون الشعب ارسل اليها الملك ؟ اولا لانها صاحبة فندق البلده ويتوقع ان الغرب يذهبوا اليها وثانيا لانها قد تكون يهوديه فهو يخشاها

2: 4 فاخذت المراة الرجلين و خباتهما و قالت نعم جاء الي الرجلان و لم اعلم من اين هما

2: 5 و كان نحو انغلاق الباب في الظلام انه خرج الرجلان لست اعلم اين ذهب الرجلان اسعوا سريعا وراءهما حتى تدركوهما

2: 6 و اما هي فاطلعتهما على السطح و وارتهما بين عيدان كتان لها منضدة على السطح

ونلاحظ ان راحاب عندها اعواد كتان وهذه قد تكون للاستخدام الفندق ولمنها تذكرنا بما قيل في سفر الامثال عن المراه الفاضله

سفر الامثال 31

10 اِمْرَأَةٌ فَاضِلَةٌ مَنْ يَجِدُهَا؟ لأَنَّ ثَمَنَهَا يَفُوقُ اللآلِئَ.
11 بِهَا يَثِقُ قَلْبُ زَوْجِهَا فَلاَ يَحْتَاجُ إِلَى غَنِيمَةٍ.
12 تَصْنَعُ لَهُ خَيْرًا لاَ شَرًّا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِهَا.
13 تَطْلُبُ صُوفًا وَكَتَّانًا وَتَشْتَغِلُ بِيَدَيْنِ رَاضِيَتَيْنِ.

فهي غالبا امراه فاضله

2: 7 فسعى القوم وراءهما في طريق الاردن الى المخاوض و حالما خرج الذين سعوا وراءهما اغلقوا الباب

2: 8 و اما هما فقبل ان يضطجعا صعدت اليهما الى السطح

وهي بالفعل كذبت والكذب خطيه غير مقبوله من الرب والرب كان قادرا علي اخفاؤهم وحمايتهم بدون كذب ولكنها كانت يهودية اختلطت بالامم او امميه لم تعرف الوصايا والناموس بعد ولهذا غفر الله لها خطيتها بسبب ايمانها بالله

2: 9 و قالت للرجلين علمت ان الرب قد اعطاكم الارض و ان رعبكم قد وقع علينا و ان جميع سكان الارض ذابوا من اجلكم

وتقول لغويا عرفت ان يهوه وهذا ليس اسم الاله الدارج عندهم فحتي لو قالت الله كان مقبول ولكنها قالت يهوه فهي بالفعل يهودية تعرف من هو يهوه واسمه الذي لم يكن معروف لبقية الشعوب هذا الزمان

وهي سمعت بسبب انها صاحبة فندق فكانت تسمع الاخبار من النزلاء ولهذا هي التي تمتلك هذه المعلومات فكل الاعداد تؤكد نفس الفكر هي ليست زانيه شخصيا ولكنها لها اسرة فقط لقبت بهذا لانها صاحبة فندق وهي غالبا يهودية تغربت هناك هي واسرتها

فهي تتكلم عن الساكنين هناك بتعبير ( جميع سكان الارض ) وهذا تعبير يدل انها ليست من نفس الشعب الساكن هناك ويتضح انها اتت هي واسرتها واقاما هناك

وتعبير ذابوا من اجلكم هو نفس التعبير الذي وعد به الرب موسي

سفر الخروج 15

15: 15 حينئذ يندهش امراء ادوم اقوياء مواب تاخذهم الرجفة يذوب جميع سكان كنعان

اذا فهي علي دراية بكلام الرب لموسي فهي فارقت شعب اسرائيل بعد بداية موسي وقبل يشوع

وكما يقول ابونا انطونيس في تفسيره

هذا الكلام تحقيق لنبوة موسى (خر14:15-16) بل لاحظ أن راحاب استخدمت نفس كلمات موسى "ذابوا من أجلكم" فأعمال الله بل حتى نشيد موسى وصل لهم. فالله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد.

2: 10 لاننا قد سمعنا كيف يبس الرب مياه بحر سوف قدامكم عند خروجكم من مصر و ما عملتموه بملكي الاموريين اللذين في عبر الاردن سيحون و عوج اللذين حرمتموهما

اذا فهي خرجت من الشعب غالبا قببل ان يخرج الشعب كله

2: 11 سمعنا فذابت قلوبنا و لم تبق بعد روح في انسان بسببكم لان الرب الهكم هو الله في السماء من فوق و على الارض من تحت

وهذا تعبير رائع من انسانه مثل هذه امنت بالرب وليس مثل الاخرين الذين عاندوا وحاربوا شعب بني اسرائيل رغم انهم سمعوا ما فعله الرب معهم بايات وعجائب وقررت ان تخاطر بحياتها لتحمي رجال الرب . وحتي رغم عدم اقتناعي برائ انها زانيه لكن حتي لو كانت زانيه فهي الان تائبه والرب قبل توبتها .

فهي اختارت النصيب الصالح

2: 12 فالان احلفا لي بالرب و اعطياني علامة امانة لاني قد عملت معكما معروفا بان تعملا انتما ايضا مع بيت ابي معروفا

2: 13 و تستحييا ابي و امي و اخوتي و اخواتي و كل ما لهم و تخلصا انفسنا من الموت

2: 14 فقال لها الرجلان نفسنا عوضكم للموت ان لم تفشوا امرنا هذا و يكون اذا اعطانا الرب الارض اننا نعمل معك معروفا و امانة

2: 15 فانزلتهما بحبل من الكوة لان بيتها بحائط السور و هي سكنت بالسور

2: 16 و قالت لهما اذهبا الى الجبل لئلا يصادفكما السعاة و اختبئا هناك ثلاثة ايام حتى يرجع السعاة ثم اذهبا في طريقكما

2: 17 فقال لها الرجلان نحن بريئان من يمينك هذا الذي حلفتنا به

2: 18 هوذا نحن ناتي الى الارض فاربطي هذا الحبل من خيوط القرمز في الكوة التي انزلتنا منها و اجمعي اليك في البيت اباك و امك و اخوتك و سائر بيت ابيك

2: 19 فيكون ان كل من يخرج من ابواب بيتك الى خارج فدمه على راسه و نحن نكون بريئين و اما كل من يكون معك في البيت فدمه على راسنا اذا وقعت عليه يد

2: 20 و ان افشيت امرنا هذا نكون بريئين من حلفك الذي حلفتنا

2: 21 فقالت هو هكذا حسب كلامكما و صرفتهما فذهبا و ربطت حبل القرمز في الكوة

فنفهم من هذا اولا انها ليست كنعانية ثانيا هي زانيه ليست بالمعني الحرفي ولكن هي يهودية مختلطة بالامم او اممية صاحبة فندق وحتي لو كانت زانيه فهي تائبه وامنت بالرب وانقذت رجاله
وكمالة الاعداد
6: 22 و قال يشوع للرجلين اللذين تجسسا الارض ادخلا بيت المراة الزانية و اخرجا من هناك المراة و كل ما لها كما حلفتما لها

6: 23 فدخل الغلامان الجاسوسان و اخرجا راحاب و اباها و امها و اخوتها و كل ما لها و اخرجا كل عشائرها و تركاهم خارج محلة اسرائيل

ونلاحظ اولا الموقف بدا بايمانها وتوبتها عن خطايا الشعب المحيط بها ثم بارشادها لاسرتها اباها وامها واخوتها ثم يخرجوها خارج المحله لفتره حتي يعرفوا ناموس الرب ويتطهروا من خطيتهم ثم يقبلوا من الرب ( فسوا كما اني مقتنع انها ليست كنعانيه او حتي لو كانت كنعانية فهي تخلصة من الفكر الكنعاني الشرير واثبتت ايمانها بافعال )
6: 25 و استحيا يشوع راحاب الزانية و بيت ابيها و كل ما لها و سكنت في وسط اسرائيل الى هذا اليوم لانها خبات المرسلين اللذين ارسلهما يشوع لكي يتجسسا اريحا
وهي بعد ذلك تزوجت من سلمون زواج مقبول امام الرب لانها كانت انضمت لشعب الرب واصبحت يهودية بالايمان
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 11: 31


بِالإِيمَانِ رَاحَابُ الزَّانِيَةُ لَمْ تَهْلِكْ مَعَ الْعُصَاةِ، إِذْ قَبِلَتِ الْجَاسُوسَيْنِ بِسَلاَمٍ

والاعمال
رسالة يعقوب 2: 25


كَذلِكَ رَاحَابُ الزَّانِيَةُ أَيْضًا، أَمَا تَبَرَّرَتْ بِالأَعْمَالِ، إِذْ قَبِلَتِ الرُّسُلَ وَأَخْرَجَتْهُمْ فِي طَرِيق آخَرَ؟
وبالفعل الكلمة اليوناني بورني تستخدم عن زني جسدي او ديني ولكن هي اتت بورنوس من بيرنيمي اي يبيع او يقدم خدمه للماره
G4205
πόρνος
pornos
por'-nos
From πέρνημι pernēmi to sell;
التي تعني يبيع او يتاجر او يقدم خدمه
ولكن هذه الكلمة تطورت في الفكر الحديث واصبح فقط لها معني الزني واختفي معني البيع

واكد ذلك المعني مراجع كثيره مثل
Analytical lexicon of the Greek New Testament
πόρνη, ης, ἡ from πέρνημι (sell); literally,
معني الكلمه بورني وهي من بيرنيمي حرفيا يبيع

وايضا
The complete word study dictionary
4204. πόρνη pórnē; gen. pórnēs, fem. noun from pernáō (n.f.), to sell, which is from peráō (n.f.), to pass through, carry over (particularly as merchants) and thence to sell, which in the NT appears pipráskō (4097). A harlot or prostitute
ii
بورني وبرنيس من كلمة بيرناو اي يبيع وهي بمعني يعبر حامر شيئ للبيع وهي تستخدم بمعني يبيع وايضا استخدمت في العهد الجديد بمعني زانيه

ثم بالزواج وابنها بوعز هو ابن شرعي يهودي من سبط يهوذا وليس ابن زنا بالطبع

وملخص ما قدمت
في رائي هي يهودية تغربت مع اسرتها وعلي علم باسم يهوه وكلامه لموسي والوعود وهي ليست زانيه بل صاحبة فندق ولقبت بهذا اللقب لهذه الوظيفه ( كما كان التمثيل كاسم في الماضي اسم مسيئ جدا ولا تقبل شهادتهم في المحاكم ) فهذا لقب فقط
ولكن ايضا لا ارفض الرائي القائل بانها كنعانية كانت زانيه وتابت وانضمت الي الشعب

بعض المعاني الروحيه
من تفسير ابونا تادرس وابونا انطونيوس
يشوع يرمز للمسيح الذي يدين الخطيه ويخلص التائبين فبعض اليهود هلكوا في البريه وبعض الامم نجوا
الرسولين كتلميذي المسيح الذين جاؤا بالبشاره كرمز التلاميذ 12 والسبعين رسول او كرمز لبطرس وبولس اليهود والامم
والحبل القرمزي يشير لدم المسيح "فبدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة" (عب22:9 + 1بط18:1،19). فإذا فهمنا هذا لابد أن يكون الحبل الذي نجا به الجاسوسين هو نفس الحبل الذي نجا به بيت راحاب وراحاب نفسها، والحبل يرمز لدم المسيح. وهذا هو نفس ما حدث للشعب الذي نجا بدم خروف الفصح ليلة الخروج من مصر حينما وضعوا الدم على أبوابهم. ولاحظ أن من سيكون خارج البيت في الحالتين يهلك والبيت يرمز للكنيسة فلا خلاص خارج الكنيسة.
وروحياً الجبل يشير للمسيح (دا 34:2،35) الذي يجب أن يختبئ فيه كل من يريد أن ينجو ويهرب من يد إبليس أي ملك أريحا وجنوده السعاة الذين يسعون لهلاك كل مؤمن. لذلك نصلي رفعت عيني إلى الجبال (مز1:121). ولذلك طلب إبليس من المسيح أن يلقي نفسه من على الجبل فهو يحب أن يسقط كل إنسان ليتحطم. ولاحظ أن رقم (3) يتكرر فعلينا أن نظل محتمين بالجبل ثابتين فيه حتى قيامتنا بالجسد الجديد أو بثباتنا فيه تكون لنا الحياة المقامة مع يسوع القائم من بين الأموات، الحياة المنتصرة.
هكذا صارت راحاب تمثل كنيسة الأمم التي قبلت إرسالتي المسيح (التلاميذ والرسل) وأخفت في داخلها وصيته "محبة الله ومحبة الناس"، فصارت الكنيسة المقدسة له. أما أقوله عن الكنيسة في كليتها أقوله أيضًا عن كل نفس منا بكونها عضوًا حيًا في الكنيسة، كانت قبلاً في ظلمة الشر وقبلت خلاص ربنا يسوع فيها.

إذ قبلت راحاب الجاسوسين بالإيمان الحيّ العامل بالمحبة، هاج ملك أريحا على الجاسوسين. وهذا ليس بالأمر الغريب أو الجديد، فإنه مع كل إرسالية إلهية أو عمل إلهي يهيج عدو الخير ليبعث إرسالية شيطانية بقصد تحطيم إيمان راحاب. إذ خلق الله لآدم حواء معينة، استغل عدو الخير الحية لتكون محطمة لآدم كما لحواء. وإذ أرسل الله موسى وهرون ليخلصا الشعب من عبودية فرعون أرسل العدو الساحرين ليحطما عمل الله. وإذ بعث الله أنبياءه مثل إرميا وحزقيال وإشعياء، بعث العدو في نفس العصر أنبياء ونبيات كاذبات. وإذ جاء أخيرًا السيد المسيح لابد أن يظهر المسيح الدجال مقاومًا لكنيسة المسيح إلخ... في كل عصر مع كل عمل روحي توجد مقاومة، بل وفي حياة كل إنسان كلما تهيأ للتوبة هاجت الحرب ضده، ربما من جسده أو من أقربائه وأحيانًا من العاملين في الكنيسة‍!!

وخبأتهما بين عيدان كتان؟

 يا لها صورة رمزية رائعة تكشف عما يحدث في كنيسة العهد الجديد، فقد قبل الأمم إرسالية يسوع ربنا كجاسوسين، وأخفوا الإيمان بالمخلص في قلوبهم كما في بيوتهم الداخلية، كما فعلت راحاب. وإذ دخل الإيمان إلى القلوب انطلق بها إلى السطح، أي رفعها من حرفية الناموس القاتلة التي تهبط بالقلوب إلى أسفل، لكي تنطلق خلال حرية الروح إلى فوق كما إلى السطح، فتفتح بصيرتها لمعاينة السماويات وإدراك الأمجاد الإلهية خلال الاتحاد مع الآب في المسيح يسوع ربنا بالروح القدس.

لقد دارتهما راحاب على السطح بين عيدان الكتان رمز "بياض" الحياة السماوية النقية، والتي لن ينالها الإنسان وهو متراخ. يقول القديس جيروم: [الكتان يصير له البياض الناصع بجهاد كثير واهتمام. أنتم تعرفون أنه يُزرع في الأرض، التي هي سوداء وبلا جمال...، لكنه أولاً يرتفع فوق الأرض، ثم يُكسر، ويُجدل ويُغسل وبعد ذلك يُدق، وأخيرًا يُمشط، وبعناية فائقة وعمل شاق يصير في النهاية أيضًا. هنا نجد المعنى، فقد أخذت هذه الزانية الرسولين وغطتهما بكتانها حتى يقوم هذان العاملان بتحويل كتانها إلى البياض[59].

في إيجاز يمكننا أن نمتدح راحاب الزانية من جوانب متعددة.

أ. قبلت الجاسوسين سرًا، أي قبلت إرسالتي يسوع الخاصتي بالإيمان به في قلبها سرًا.

ب. رفعتهما إلى السطح، أي تحوّل إيمانها إلى حياة سماوية علوية.

ج. خبأتهما بين عيدان الكتان إشارة إلى قبولها الحياة الطاهرة عوض الزنا.

د. طلبت علامة أمانة، إذ قبلت المواعيد الإلهية وآمنت ليس كعطية عامة فحسب وإنما أيضًا كعطية شخصية لها ولأهل بيتها.

ه. طلبت منهما الذهاب إلى الجبل أي لا يسلكا بعد في الأمور السفلية الدنيئة.

و. بوضع خيوط القرمز على بيتها صار رمزًا لكنيسة العهد الجديد المقدسة بالدم.

ز. طلبت من الجاسوسين أن يبقيا ثلاثة أيام في الجبل حتى لا يقتلهما رسل ملك أريحا، إعلانًا عن التمسك بالقيام مع المسيح حتى لا يمسك بنا عدو الخير.


وراينا رمزين الكتان والقرمز فهي ابيضت بالقرمز فصارت ابيض كالكتان
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*ثالثا راعوث

والرد مبسط : لم يكتب الكتاب المقدس انها زنت وهذا افتراء وغير حقيقي فهي تزوجت بوعز زواج رسمي معلن مبارك

وايضا ندرسها بعمق

راعوث
لا يوجد أسم "راعوث " فى العهد القديم إلا فى السفر المسمى باسمها ، ولعل اسمها يعنى "صديقة أو صاحبه" (خر 11: 2 – "وكل امرأة من صاحبتها" ) وجاءت الكلمة فى "قاموس اكسفورد العبرى بأنها تعنى "صداقة" .
يروى سفر راعوث بالتفصيل تاريخ الحدث الفاصل الذى بموجبه أصبحت راعوث الجدة التى أتى منها داود والبيت الملكى فى يهوذا، وله من هذه الناحية ، أهمية خاصة إذ يفسر لنا الصداقة الوطيدة أو التحالف بين إسرائيل وموآب فى أيام داود ، ومن المحتمل أن الاسم نفسه يشير إلى هذا المضمون.
(1)    التاريخ : حدثت القصة فى زمن القضاة (1: 1) فى فترة مجاعة عظيمة فى أرض إسرائيل، حين لجأ أليمالك من بيت لحم هو وامرأته وابناه إلى أرض موآب ، وهناك مات بعد فترة من الزمن- لم تحدد بالضبط (1: 3) ، ثم مات أبناه بعد ما تزوجا بامرأتين من موآب فى خلال عشر سنوات أخرى وتركا أرملتيهما عرفة وراعوث (1: 5).
ثم قررت "نعمى" العودة إلى أرض يهوذا ، ورافقهما كنتاها فى الطريق إلى أرض يهوذا (1: 7)، ثم رجعت عرفة، وظلت راعوث ملازمة لنعمى فى رحلة العودة إلى بيت لحم، حيث وصلتا فى ابتداء حصاد الشعير (1: 22).

ويبدو واضحاً من بداية القصة، تقوى وإخلاص راعوث، حيث أنها رفضت أن تترك حماتها بالرغم من مناشدة نعمى لها ثلاث مرات أن تتركها، لتقدمها فى السن ولأن فرص الحياة أمام راعوث ستكون أفضل فى وطنها . لقد خضعت عرفة لإلحاح نعمى ورجعت إلى موآب ، أما راعوث فلازمت نعمى قائلة لها "لا تلحى علىَّ أن أتركك وأرجع عنك لأنه حيثما ذهبت أذهب وحيثما بت أبيت. شعبك شعبى وإلهك إلهى. حيثما مت أموت وهناك أندفن. هكذا يفعل الرب بى وهكذا يزيد . إنما الموت يفصل بينى وبينك" (1: 16 و17).
عملت راعوث فى بيت لحم فى التقاط سنابل الشعير فى الحقول فى موسم الحصاد ، ولاحظها بوعز- صاحب الحقل- وكان ذا قرابة لأليمالك حميها، وسمح لها بوعز أن تلتقط طيلة ايام الحصاد، وقال لها إنه سمع عن وفائها وإخلاصها لحماتها، وأمر غلمانه الحصادين بأن يتعمدوا أسقاط السنابل من الحزم لتلتقطها (2: 15 و16)، وهكذا استطاعت أن تعود إلى نعمى فى المساء ومعها إيفة شعير (2: 17). ولما سئلت عن سر نجاحها فى جمع السنابل، ذكرت أنه بفضل رعاية بوعز لها والأوامر التى أصدرها لغلمانه، وهكذا ظلت تلتقط مع فتيانه طوال مدة حصاد الشعير وحصاد الحنطة. وسكنت مع حماتها (2: 22و 23).

اهتمت نعمى بأن تتزوج راعوث ثانية وذلك لخير راعوث، وإطاعة أيضا لأحكام شريعة إسرائيل، فأرسلتها إلى بوعز لتذكره بواجبه لقرابته لزوجها أليمالك (3: 1).

سلم بوعز بهذا الطلب ووعد بالزواج من راعوث إذا تحقق شرعياً أن الوالى الأقرب منه، أبى أن يقضى لها حق الولى (3: 8- 13). أيقنت نعمى أن بوعز لابد أن يتمم وعده، ونصحت راعوث بالانتظار والصبر.

قام بوعز باتخاذ كل الإجراءات الشرعية للوصول إلى قرار، فدعا الولى الأقرب أمام عشرة من الشيوخ عند مدخل المدينة، وقص عليه ظروف عودة نعمى ورغبتها فى تزويج راعوث حتى تستقر فى ارض إسرائيل ، وطلب منه أن يفصح عن نيته، فأعلن هذا الولى – الذى لم يذكر اسمه ولا درجة قرابته – عدم قدرته على تحمل هذه المسئولية، وهكذا أصبح من حق بوعز شرعاً أن يتزوج راعوث حسب التقاليد القديمة فى إسرائيل (4: 6- 8).

قبل بوعز القيام بالواجب الذى انتقل إليه ، وشهد بذلك الشيوخ وجميع الموجودين، ونطقوا بالبركة الرسمية على زواج بوعز من راعوث (4: 9 – 12) وعندما ولدت راعوث ابنا، باركت نساء المدينة نعمى لأنها ضمنت استمرار اسم عائلتها فى وسط إسرائيل، وصارت نعمى مربية له. ودعى اسمه "عوبيد" الذى صار- عن طريق ابنه يسى- جداً لداود المك (مت 1: 5 و6، لو 3: 31و 32).

(2)            أهمية القصة : لذلك كان لتاريخ راعوث أهمية خاصة لأنها أصبحت حلقة في سلسلة نسب أعظم ملوك إسرائيل. وتعتبر القصة أنشودة تاريخية ترينا كيف أن خدمة راعوث المخلصة المنبعثة عن محبتها الصادقة لحماتها، كان لها جزاؤها المناسب فى حصولها على السعادة والسلام فى حياة عائلية هانئة.
وتذكر فى ثنايا الأحداث ، بعض عادات الزواج القديمة فى إسرائيل ، التى كانت قد اندثرت فى وقت كتابة السفر.

إن القصة موجزة ، وتروى بأسلوب بسيط لا تكلف فيه، لهذا لن تفقد أصالتها وأهميتها، لقد حفظت لنا ذكرى أحداث قد تكون أهميتها القومية قد مضت، ولكن ستظل لها قيمتها لبساطتها وروعتها وصدقها.

فهي فتاه مؤابية وموقف مؤاب وعمون يختلف عن بقية الشعوب الكنعانيه المرفوضه فهم اولاد لوط من بناته فاتوا من من هدف نبيل ولكن اسلوب خطأ فلذلك لم يحرموا من الرب
سفر التثنية 2: 9


«فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: لاَ تُعَادِ مُوآبَ وَلاَ تُثِرْ عَلَيْهِمْ حَرْبًا، لأَنِّي لاَ أُعْطِيكَ مِنْ أَرْضِهِمْ مِيرَاثًا، لأَنِّي لِبَنِي لُوطٍ قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُ «عَارَ» مِيرَاثًا.

ولكن مسموح لهم بدخول الي الاسرائليين ولكن ليس ككهنة الي الجيل العاشر
سفر التثنية 23: 3


لاَ يَدْخُلْ عَمُّونِيٌّ وَلاَ مُوآبِيٌّ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ. حَتَّى الْجِيلِ الْعَاشِرِ لاَ يَدْخُلْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ،
وموقف مؤاب كان يتردد من بين معادي لصديق لمعادي لاسرائيل وهكذا

فبناء علي هذه الخلفيه نفهم لماذا كانت راعوث مقبوله ووجدت نعمه لعدة اسباب
الاول ان اعمالاها مرضيه واثبتت انها امينه ومخلصه فاستحقت الخلاص في رمز اسرائيل
ثانيا لان شعبها كان في زمن صداقه مع اسرائيل وهذا من اسم راعوث نفسها اي صداقه
ثالثا هذا يشير الي قبول الرب اي انسان مهما كان جنسه للدخول في الجماعه بعد مرور فترة التطهير حتي ينسوا عاداتهم المرفوضه
رابعا معني كلمة جماعة الرب اي الكهنة وبوعز وعوبيد ويسي واباؤه لم يكونوا كهنة
لان علي اسرائيل كان يطلق جماعة اسرائيل او جماعة بني اسرائيل
اما علي الكهنة كان يطلق جماعة الرب
ونفهم هذا من سفر العدد اصحاح 16 عندما فرق بين جماعة الرب وجماعة اسرائيل
سفر العدد 16
1 وَأَخَذَ قُورَحُ بْنُ يِصْهَارَ بْنِ قَهَاتَ بْنِ لاَوِي، وَدَاثَانُ وَأَبِيرَامُ ابْنَا أَلِيآبَ، وَأُونُ بْنُ فَالَتَ، بَنُو رَأُوبَيْنَ،
2 يُقَاوِمُونَ مُوسَى مَعَ أُنَاسٍ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، مِئَتَيْنِ وَخَمْسِينَ رُؤَسَاءِ الْجَمَاعَةِ مَدْعُوِّينَ لِلاجْتِمَاعِ ذَوِي اسْمٍ.
3 فَاجْتَمَعُوا عَلَى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَقَالُوا لَهُمَا: «كَفَاكُمَا! إِنَّ كُلَّ الْجَمَاعَةِ بِأَسْرِهَا مُقَدَّسَةٌ وَفِي وَسَطِهَا الرَّبُّ. فَمَا بَالُكُمَا تَرْتَفِعَانِ عَلَى جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ؟».
4 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ مُوسَى سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ.
5 ثُمَّ كَلَّمَ قُورَحَ وَجَمِيعَ قَوْمِهِ قَائِلاً: «غَدًا يُعْلِنُ الرَّبُّ مَنْ هُوَ لَهُ، وَمَنِ الْمُقَدَّسُ حَتَّى يُقَرِّبَهُ إِلَيْهِ. فَالَّذِي يَخْتَارُهُ يُقَرِّبُهُ إِلَيْهِ.
6 اِفْعَلُوا هذَا: خُذُوا لَكُمْ مَجَامِرَ. قُورَحُ وَكُلُّ جَمَاعَتِهِ.
7 وَاجْعَلُوا فِيهَا نَارًا، وَضَعُوا عَلَيْهَا بَخُورًا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ غَدًا. فَالرَّجُلُ الَّذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ هُوَ الْمُقَدَّسُ. كَفَاكُمْ يَا بَنِي لاَوِي!».
8 وَقَالَ مُوسَى لِقُورَحَ: «اسْمَعُوا يَا بَنِي لاَوِي.
9 أَقَلِيلٌ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنَّ إِلهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَفْرَزَكُمْ مِنْ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لِيُقَرِّبَكُمْ إِلَيْهِ لِكَيْ تَعْمَلُوا خِدْمَةَ مَسْكَنِ الرَّبِّ، وَتَقِفُوا قُدَّامَ الْجَمَاعَةِ لِخِدْمَتِهَا؟

وايضا العدد الواضح
سفر التثنية 23: 1


«لاَ يَدْخُلْ مَخْصِيٌّ بِالرَّضِّ أَوْ مَجْبُوبٌ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ.
فهو لا يطرد من اسرائيل ولكن فقط لا يقبل في الكهنة بدليل
سفر اللاويين 21
16 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً:
17 «كَلِّمْ هَارُون قَائِلاً: إِذَا كَانَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ نَسْلِكَ فِي أَجْيَالِهِمْ فِيهِ عَيْبٌ فَلاَ يَتَقَدَّمْ لِيُقَرِّبَ خُبْزَ إِلهِهِ.
18 لأَنَّ كُلَّ رَجُل فِيهِ عَيْبٌ لاَ يَتَقَدَّمْ. لاَ رَجُلٌ أَعْمَى وَلاَ أَعْرَجُ، وَلاَ أَفْطَسُ وَلاَ زَوَائِدِيٌّ،
19 وَلاَ رَجُلٌ فِيهِ كَسْرُ رِجْل أَوْ كَسْرُ يَدٍ،
20 وَلاَ أَحْدَبُ وَلاَ أَكْشَمُ، وَلاَ مَنْ فِي عَيْنِهِ بَيَاضٌ، وَلاَ أَجْرَبُ وَلاَ أَكْلَفُ، وَلاَ مَرْضُوضُ الْخُصَى.
21 كُلُّ رَجُل فِيهِ عَيْبٌ مِنْ نَسْلِ هَارُونَ الْكَاهِنِ لاَ يَتَقَدَّمْ لِيُقَرِّبَ وَقَائِدَ الرَّبِّ. فِيهِ عَيْبٌ لاَ يَتَقَدَّمْ لِيُقَرِّبَ خُبْزَ إِلهِهِ.
22 خُبْزَ إِلهِهِ مِنْ قُدْسِ الأَقْدَاسِ وَمِنَ الْقُدْسِ يَأْكُلُ.
فهو يتكلم علي من لا يدخل الكهنة الذين يقدمون الخبز
وايضا
2 لاَ يَدْخُلِ ابْنُ زِنًى فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ. حَتَّى الْجِيلِ الْعَاشِرِ لاَ يَدْخُلْ مِنْهُ أَحَدٌ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ.
وبالطبع بالطبع يفاح كان قاضي وهو ابن زني ولكن لا يقدر ان يكون كاهن
وهذا الفكر اكده مفسرين كثيرين ولكن راشي قال انه يقصد لا يتزوج اسرائيليه ولكن الاسرائيلي يتزوج عمونية ( والبعض نقل هذا الفكر خطأ )
وايضا يقول
سفر الخروج 12: 48


وَإِذَا نَزَلَ عِنْدَكَ نَزِيلٌ وَصَنَعَ فِصْحًا لِلرَّبِّ، فَلْيُخْتَنْ مِنْهُ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ، ثُمَّ يَتَقَدَّمُ لِيَصْنَعَهُ، فَيَكُونُ كَمَوْلُودِ الأَرْضِ. وَأَمَّا كُلُّ أَغْلَفَ فَلاَ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهُ.
فالمؤابي له كل الحق ان يعيش كالوطني الاسرائيلي ولكن فقط لا يكون كاهن
واكد ذلك مفسرين كثيرين مثل جيل وكلارك وويسلي وغيرهم الكثير من المفسرين والمراجع ايضا
فهو مرفوض كشيخ او كاهن او قاضي في المجمع او مكان القضاء
وهذا نص كلام جيل كمثال
shall not enter into the congregation of the Lord; which is to be understood not of the sanctuary of the Lord, or of being refused admittance into the church of God, and to join in religious rites, and partake of sacred ordinances, which all Israelites, and strangers that were proselytes, had a right unto; such might bring their offerings, keep the passover, &c. Exo_12:48 nor of the commonwealth of Israel, as if unfit to be members of civil society; it cannot be thought that such defects should abridge them of their civil rights and privileges: but by the congregation is to be understood the elders, judges, and representatives of the people, that met together in some one place to execute judgment; see Num_35:12, into which such persons were not to be admitted; either because disgraceful and dishonourable, or because of the influence such defects have on their minds, they thereby becoming effeminate, irresolute, and wanting courage, as well as in opposition to the customs and usages of the Heathens, with whom it was common to admit such persons to civil offices; hence the word eunuch is sometimes used for an officer, Gen_37:36 and elsewhere; the Jews (g) restrain this law to marriage, but unnecessarily.

وطبق ذلك في نحميا 13 علي طوبيا العموني الذي صنع له الياشب مخدعا في بيت الرب وطرده نحميا من الهيكل
فهذا يؤكد ان الكلام علي جماعة الرب اي اللاويين والكهنة والشيوخ

خامسا فسر اليهود في الترجوم كلمة لايدخل عموني ولا موابي بمعني الذي يتمسك بجنسه لو تمسك بعبادة الاوثان فهو مرفوض الي الابد ولكن لو تخلي عن جنسه وتمسك بشعب اسرائيل وقبل اله اسرائيل والناموس فهو اسرائيلي مقبول في جماعة الرب فالتوبه والندم مقبولين امام الرب مهما كانت الخطايا حتي في العهد القديم ( هو 6:6 )
وراعوث فعلا اثبتت ذلك وشهد بوعز بذلك
سفر راعوث 2
2: 10 فسقطت على وجهها و سجدت الى الارض و قالت له كيف وجدت نعمة في عينيك حتى تنظر الي و انا غريبة

2: 11 فاجاب بوعز و قال لها انني قد اخبرت بكل ما فعلت بحماتك بعد موت رجلك حتى تركت اباك و امك و ارض مولدك و سرت الى شعب لم تعرفيه من قبل

2: 12 ليكافئ الرب عملك و ليكن اجرك كاملا من عند الرب اله اسرائيل الذي جئت لكي تحتمي تحت جناحيه


الاعداد التي تتكلم عن الاضطجاع
3: 6 فنزلت الى البيدر و عملت حسب كل ما امرتها به حماتها

3: 7 فاكل بوعز و شرب و طاب قلبه و دخل ليضطجع في طرف العرمة فدخلت سرا و كشفت ناحية رجليه و اضطجعت

كلمة اضطجع هنا اي نام بوعز وهو نام لوحده ولم يعلم بدخولها في بداية الامرلانها دخلت سرا ولم تقلقه وكشفت الغطاء ناحية اسفل رجله ونامت

وكلمة رجل غير دقيقه لكنها في العبري قدم او اخر طرف في الرجل اي القدم

H4772
מרגּלה
margelâh
mar-ghel-aw'
Denominative from H7272; (plural for collective) a foot piece, that is, (adverbially) at the foot, or (directly) the foot itself: - feet. Compare H4763.

عند جزء القدم عند القدم القدم

وكلمة اضطجعت هنا تعني نامت ولم يختلف احد من المفسرين او الشراح علي هذا المعني فلو جائت كلمة اضجع لوحدها اي نام ولو جائت كلمة اضجع مع اي تزوج

والكلمه بالعبري تعني

H7901
שׁכב
shâkab
BDB Definition:
1) to lie down
1a) (Qal)
1a1) to lie, lie down, lie on
1a2) to lodge
1a3) to lie (of sexual relations)
1a4) to lie down (in death)
1a5) to rest, relax (figuratively)
1b) (Niphal) to be lain with (sexually)
1c) (Pual) to be lain with (sexually)
1d) (Hiphil) to make to lie down
1e) (Hophal) to be laid
Part of Speech: verb
فكما قلت اضجع اي نام ولكن اضجع مع اي عاشر

والدليل باقي الاعداد

3: 8 و كان عند انتصاف الليل ان الرجل اضطرب و التفت و اذا بامراة مضطجعة عند رجليه

فكيف يكون زنا معها وهو لم يعرف شئ فهو كان نائم

3: 9 فقال من انت فقالت انا راعوث امتك فابسط ذيل ثوبك على امتك لانك ولي

والتعبير هذا يعني انه في مرتبة الولي الذي يجب ان يقيم النسل للمتوفي فله ان يتزوجها



3: 10 فقال انك مباركة من الرب يا بنتي لانك قد احسنت معروفك في الاخير اكثر من الاول اذ لم تسعي وراء الشبان فقراء كانوا او اغنياء

وطبعا يتضح من السياق انه مدحها علي تصرفها فهي لا تبغي الشهوة او الخطيه ولكنها تهتم بتنفيز التشريع اليهودي رغم انها ليست يهودية

3: 11 و الان يا بنتي لا تخافي كل ما تقولين افعل لك لان جميع ابواب شعبي تعلم انك امراة فاضلة

ويؤكد ان هذه ليست شهادته فقط بل شهادة كل الشعب فكيف يقول قائل بعد ذلك انها زنت ؟؟؟؟؟

3: 12 و الان صحيح اني ولي و لكن يوجد ولي اقرب مني

فهو وافق علي ان يتزوجها ويقيم النسل ولكن يحترم ايضا حقوق الولي حسب التشريع اليهودي


فنحن هنا امام اثنين نفذوا التشريع اليهودي فهي رغم انها مؤابيه تمسكت بشعب اسرائيل وبالناموس واثبتت بالايمان والاعمال انها تستحق ان تكون يهودية وبوعز ايضا اثبت انه يحترم التشريع اليهودي وبعد ان تكلم مع الولي اتخذها زوجه
4: 11 فقال جميع الشعب الذين في الباب و الشيوخ نحن شهود فليجعل الرب المراة الداخلة الى بيتك كراحيل و كليئة اللتين بنتا بيت اسرائيل فاصنع بباس في افراتة و كن ذا اسم في بيت لحم

4: 12 و ليكن بيتك كبيت فارص الذي ولدته ثامار ليهوذا من النسل الذي يعطيك الرب من هذه الفتاة

وهنا الفكر اليهودي يوضح ان ثامار ويهوذا اقامة نسل مثل راعوث وبوعز اقامة نسل وهذا شيئ يمدح ومبارك لان فيه ليس رغبه شخصيه ولكن تنفيذ شريعه

4: 13 فاخذ بوعز راعوث امراة و دخل عليها فاعطاها الرب حبلا فولدت ابنا

فمن يدعي انها زنت فهو كاذب بل هي نفذت الناموس بالكامل
ونص الناموس يقول
سفر التثنية 25
5 «إِذَا سَكَنَ إِخْوَةٌ مَعًا وَمَاتَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ ابْنٌ، فَلاَ تَصِرِ امْرَأَةُ الْمَيْتِ إِلَى خَارِجٍ لِرَجُل أَجْنَبِيٍّ. أَخُو زَوْجِهَا يَدْخُلُ عَلَيْهَا وَيَتَّخِذُهَا لِنَفْسِهِ زَوْجَةً، وَيَقُومُ لَهَا بِوَاجِبِ أَخِي الزَّوْجِ.
6 وَالْبِكْرُ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ يَقُومُ بِاسْمِ أَخِيهِ الْمَيْتِ، لِئَلاَّ يُمْحَى اسْمُهُ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
فهي نفذت الناموس فمن يتجراء عليها فهو شيطان

بعض المعاني الروحية
فالناموس (نعمى) يطلب الكنيسة أن يكون لها راحة وفرح بالمسيح المخلص. ويكون للكنيسة نسلاً أي ثمار ومؤمنين كثيرين يدخلون الإيمان. فالناموس غايته المسيح (رؤ 10: 4). إغتسلى = لا دخول إلى العريس بدون معمودية. تدهنى = بالمعمودية نقبل العضوية في جسد المسيح وبالميرون يسكن الروح القدس فينا ليقدسنا فيهيئنا للعرس الأبدى (2كو1: 21-22). الروح القدس يرفع النفس من مجد إلى مجد حتى تحمل سمة عريسها وتحمل صورته بل تلبس المسيح (غل 3: 27) فبعد أن نخلع الآنسان العتيق بشهواته وملذاته نلبس الجديد وهذا معنى إلبسى ثيابك أي تقبل النفس السيد المسيح كثوب ويستر كل ضعفاتها أو يخفى المسيح النفس فتظهر لدى الآب حاملة سمات المسيح فتكون موضع سروره. وإنزلى إلى البيدر = في البيدر يذرى المحصول لفرز الحبوب من التبن وبذلك يصير البيدر إشارة إلى يوم الدينونة حين نتقابل مع المسيح كديان. إذاً علينا في تقابلنا مع المسيح المحب أن نخاف دائماً من ذلك اليوم ونضع أمام أعيننا صورة المسيح كديان "تمموا خلاصكم بخوف ورعدة" لا تعرفى عند الرجل حتى يفرغ.. = اللقاء السرى في المخدع، أي أن تكون علاقة المحبة سراً. فبعد أن تقابلت مع المسيح في الحقل أي الخدمة، على النفس أن تعود للمخدع في نهآية اليوم لتتقابل مع المسيح سراً في المخدع. أدخلى = الدخول للرب يعنى أن نخرج من محبة العالم وإغراءاته لندخل في دائرة محبة الله. إكشفى ناحية رجليه = أي نتعرف على أسراره الإلهية قدر ما نتحمل كبشر، أما   ّ في الدهر الآتى فنراه وجهاً لوجه وندرك الأمور التي لم نكن نتحملها في هذا العالم. وقارن مع (خر 33: 23) " تنظر ورائى وأماّ وجهى فلا يُرى". وإضطجعى = أي قبول الموت والصليب مع المسيح فلن نستفيد من المسيح المصلوب إلاّ خلال قبولنا للصليب.












*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*رابعا بثشبع

والرد المبسط هو ان ابن الزني من بثشبع مات اما سليمان فابن من زواج رسمي صحيح علني

ولكن ايضا لندرس قصتها بعمق اكثر وهذه المره ساركز عليها هي شخصيا وليس داود النبي


بثشبع
اسم عبري معناه " الابنة السابعة " أو " ابنة القسم أو الحلف "، وتسمي في أخبار الأيام الأول ( 3 : 5 ) " بثشوع " أي " ابنة الوفرة أو الشبع "، وهي بنت إليعام ( 2 صم 11 : 30 ) أو بنت عميئيل ( 1 أ خ 3 : 5 ) ولكلا الاسمين نفس المعني ( أي " الله عمي " أو " عمي الله " علي الترتيب ).

وكانت زوجة لأوريا الحثي أحد أبطال داود، وكانت " جميلة المنظر جداً "، رآها داود من على السطح وهي تستحم، فأرسل داود " وأخذها فدخلت إليه فاضطجع معها " ( 2 صم 11 : 2 – 4 ) واحتال داود على قتل زوجها ( 2صم 11 : 6 – 17 ). وبعد مقتل أوريا أرسل داود وضمها إلى بيته وصارت له امراة تعيش معه في قصره ( 2 صم 11 : 17 )، وقد ولد منها أربعة بنين ( 2 صم 5 : 14، 1 أ خ 3 : 5 ) بعد موت الولد الأول الذي حبلت به من داود قبل زواجه منها ( 2 صم 12 : 14 ــ 24) وقد نجحت بثشبع بمعاونة النبي ناثان في منع أدونيا من اغتصاب عرش أبيه، وضمنت العرش لابنها سليمان ( 1 مل 1 : 11 – 46 ). وحاول أدونيا بعد ذلك أن يخدع بثشبع لتعاونه في أخذ أبيشج الشونمية زوجة له، ولكن سليمان كشف خداعه وأرسل بيد بنا ياهو بن يهوياداع فبطش به فمات ( 1 مل 2 : 13 – 25 ).


قبل ان يخطئ داوود معها كان داوود من قبلها يتحرك من نصره الي نصره ويتخذ زوجه فوق زوجه بعد ان اخذه منه زوجته الاولي ميكال ( الرجاء الرجوع الي ملف تعدد زوجات الانبياء ) ولكن هذا لم يكن امر مقبول من قبل الرب واثبت الرب لداود ولنا جميعا من خلال قصة داود ان تعدد الزوجات لن يشبع لو الانسان ترك العنان الي شهوته ولم يقمع جسده ويستعبده ويضبط نفسه من جهة الشهوة اذا ليس الحل في تعدد الزوجات لاشباع الشهوه لان الشهوه لن تشبع ولكن الاكثر لياقه هو ضبط النفس والاكتفاء بشريكة الحياه التي سمح بها الرب
فبعدما سقط داود في هذه الخطيه الكبري استخدم الرب بثشبع لتعليم داود وكلنا ان الشهوه لن تنطفئ بتعدد الزوجات بل تزيد وتحول الانسان الي انسان شهواني وادرك داوود هذا ولهذا نجد ان الانجيل لا يذكر اسم زوجات اخري لداود بعد بثشبع الا ابيشج التي احضروها له كحاضنه ولم يعرفها
واعود مره اخري الي العدد
سفر التثنية 23: 2


لاَ يَدْخُلِ ابْنُ زِنًى فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ. حَتَّى الْجِيلِ الْعَاشِرِ لاَ يَدْخُلْ مِنْهُ أَحَدٌ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ.
وشرحت سابقا جماعة الرب يعني الكهنة لايدخل هو ولا اولاده
وكما راينا يفتاح ابن زني وكان قاضي اسرائيل ( قض 11 ) ولكن ليس كاهن
اما عن موضوع هل الزاني يدخل النسل ؟
العدد يقول ابن زني وليس زاني
فالزاني يتوب ولكن عقوبة ثمار الخطيه ان هذا الابن له كل الحقوق فيما عدا ان يكون كاهن
ولكن لم يتكلم علي الابناء الشرعيين للذي اخطا مره وتاب عنها فلم يتطرق اليهم الناموس ولهذا من يقول المسيح نسل زنا بسبب بثشبع فهو لم يفهم الناموس لان الابن من الزنا مات
سفر صموئيل الثاني 12
14 غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ قَدْ جَعَلْتَ بِهذَا الأَمْرِ أَعْدَاءَ الرَّبِّ يَشْمَتُونَ، فَالابْنُ الْمَوْلُودُ لَكَ يَمُوتُ».

وبعد هذا وضحت الخطيه وايضا تصحيح الموقف بزواجه منها وعقوبة الخطية بومت الابن والعقوبات في بيت داود فالله غفر له ولكن عاقبه ايضا والابن الذي جاء من الزني مات فلا يوجد ثمر للخطيه في النسل
وداود يعرف انه ان مات ولكنه لم يهلك فقال
23 وَالآنَ قَدْ مَاتَ، فَلِمَاذَا أَصُومُ؟ هَلْ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَرُدَّهُ بَعْدُ؟ أَنَا ذَاهِبٌ إِلَيْهِ وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَلاَ يَرْجعُ إِلَيَّ».
فداود يعرف ان الابن ذهب الي نفس المكان الذي سيذهب اليه داود وهو الملقب بحضن ابونا ابراهيم الذي لا يوجد فيه عذاب
اما عن سليمان فهو ابن شرعي معلن بعد حياة التوبة
24 وَعَزَّى دَاوُدُ بَثْشَبَعَ امْرَأَتَهُ، وَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنًا، فَدَعَا اسْمَهُ سُلَيْمَانَ، وَالرَّبُّ أَحَبَّهُ،
25 وَأَرْسَلَ بِيَدِ نَاثَانَ النَّبِيِّ وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ «يَدِيدِيَّا» مِنْ أَجْلِ الرَّبِّ.

وكلمة يديديا اي محبوب يهوه

ولكن ما هو موقف بثشبع نفسها في كل ما حدث ؟
درس كثيرا موقف داود ولمن دعنا نفكر في موقف بثشبع نفسها
هذه انسانه كانت مرتبطه باوريا الحثي الذي لم تنجب منه رغم انها قادره علي الانجاب وهو بطل حرب بالفعل ولكنه يبدوا انه لم يكن يهتم بزوجته مثلما يهتم بعمله كجندي في الحرب رغم جمالها الشديد بدليل انه لم يرجع اليها حينما جاء الي اورشليم وهذا امر مؤلم فهذا موقفها الاسري ولكن هو يمدح لامانته العسكريه . ويبدوا من شخصيتها انها انسانه وديعه استطيع ان اقول ساذجه لا تلتفت لامور كثيره
ولان الوداعه يجب ان تكون معها حكمه ليكون الانسان يسير في طريق مستقيم اما الحكمة بدون وداعه = خبث والوداعه بدون حكمه = سذاجه.
فهي وديعه بدون حكمه, تستحم في مكان من الممكن ان تري منه .
ولكن جاءت الضربات تباعا فاولا يرسل الملك اليها وهي لا تعلم لماذا وحينما تدخل اليه فيضجع معها ولاجل كونه الملك لم ترفض لكن هذا شئ مؤلم وبخاصه لمكانة الملك داود في اعينهم.
بعد ذلك تكتشف انها حبلي فلا تعرف كيف تتصرف وهذا امر متعب نفسيا جدا فترسل للملك قائله انها حبلي عالمة ان هذا الامر الذي قد يؤدي الي قتلها او لثقتها في الملك داود لانه نبي الله فابلغته وتركت له التصرف ( الذي اساء التصرف وانتهي الامر بمقتل اوريا لانه عالج خطيه بخطيه ) ولا نري لها اي محاوله سواء بجذب زوجها اليها وهو الذي بقي في المدينه ثلاث ايام ولم يذهب الي بيته ولم تخرج هي اليه فهذا ايضا تصرف ساذج منها فهي وقعت في حيره كبيره. ولما علمت بموت زوجها ندبته ولكن نجد لها تصرف سلبي بموافقتها علي الزواج من داود بعد انقضاء فترة الحزن مباشره وانجبت الولد الذي هو ابن زنا ومرض الولد ونجد داود يصوم ويصلي اما هي فلا موقف يذكر لها فهذا يدل انها كتمت الاحزان في قلبها. حتي التعزيه كانت من داود لها .
ورغم وعد الملك داود بان ابنها سليمان ( وهو ابن شرعي وابن تعزيه ) سيكون الوريث نجد انها لاتحتج بانه ليس الاكبر من اولاد داود ولكنها بالتاكيد كان تخشي عليه من باقي اولاد الملك والمؤامرات التي تدور للاستيلاء علي العرش فهي وابنها مهددين بالاغتيال في اي لحظه.
ثم يحاول ادونيا الاستيلاء علي العرش لما شاخ داود وهي لا تفعل شئ الا عندما اخبرها ناثان النبي بما تفعل فاخبرت الملك وايضا نجدها تنخدع بسهوله من ادونيا الذي اقنعها ان تطلب من سليمان ان يتزوج بابيشج فتوافق رغم انه طلب مرفوض بالطبع ومؤامره مكشوفه
ومن هذا نستنتج انها بالفعل شخصيه بسيطه لاتكن الشر لااحد ولا تعادي حتي اعداء ابنها الملك ولكن احزانها كثيره طول هذه الفتره دون ذنب لها الا كونها جميله. ولكن كان لكل هذا دور مهم في في اعطاء درس لداود في مشكلة الشهوه وتعدد الزوجات وهذا امر مهم والخطيه التي ارتكبها داوود معها ليس عن شهوه منها ولكن هو خطأ من داوود النبي وخطية داوود دفع ثمنها وتاب عنها وطلب الرحمه
سفر المزامير 51: 1


اِرْحَمْنِي يَا اَللهُ حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِكَ. حَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ رَأْفَتِكَ امْحُ مَعَاصِيَّ.
وابن الزني مات
وبقيت هي امام الرب اسمها مرتبط باوريا حتي بعد وفاته وهذا يثبت ان ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان فبالفعل سليمان ابن شرعي لداود من زواج رسمي علني بعد حياة توبه مقبوله من داود وهو نسل داود رسمي ومن يقول انه ابن زني فهو كاذب ولكن بثشبع بقيت اسمها مرتبط باوريا.




واخيرا



من يحاول ان يقول ان المسيح ابن زني فهو اخطا فقد اثبت انه لا يوجد اي ابن زني في سلسلة نسبه ولكن نقطه مهمة لا ننساها

يسوع بناسوته ليس من زرع بشر فكما كتب عنه

إنجيل لوقا 1: 35


فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.
والعهد القديم

سفر إشعياء 7: 14


وَلكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».
وهذا اكده متي البشير

إنجيل متى 1: 23


«هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا، وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللهُ مَعَنَا.
لهذا كتب متي

انجيل متي 1

16 وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يُوسُفَ رَجُلَ مَرْيَمَ الَّتِي وُلِدَ مِنْهَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ.

لهذا يسوع ابن مريم بالفعل فهو من العذراء تجسد وتانس ولكنه لم يورث الطبيعه البشريه الخاطئه من البشر

وايضا كتب لوقا البشير فقال

إنجيل لوقا 3: 23


وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي،
لهذا يسوع المسيح هو حمل خطايانا ولكنه لم يورث الطبيعه الخاطئه فهو شابهنا في كل شئ ما عدا الخطيه لذلك النسب لا يعيبه في شئ ولكن هو الذي يشرف النسب ويطهر النسب ويحمل الخطايا لذلك البشريه بما فيها من في نسب المسيح يتشرفون به ولكنه لا يحتاج هو ان يفتخر بنسبه.

فهو اخلي ذاته

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 2:

6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ.
7 لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.
8 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ.

لذلك كما ذكرت في ملف نسب السيد المسيح ان القديس لوقا كان دقيق جدا عندما ذكر النسب بعد عماد رب المجد تصاعديا لانه حمل خطايا كل البشريه





والمجد لله دائما
*


----------



## Desert Rose (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*رائع ياسامح رائع مجهودك *

*استمر ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*في الحقيقة نحن المسلمون أول من يعلم ويدرك جيدا بأن لا يوجد في نسب المسيح ولا نسب أي نبي آخر نساء أو رجال زناة *

*ولكن ما ورد بالتوراة هو من أوهم الناس بذلك*

*أما بالنسبة للتبريرات فبعضها غير مقنع *
*فسواء اضطجعت المرأة مع الرجل بشهوة أو بغير شهوة فهو زنا ما دام برضاها*

*ولو كان اعتبار ذلك ليس زنا فيمكن لأي إمرأة ترغب بالنسل دون أن ترتبط بزوج أن تفعل ما فعلته ثامار ولن يحاسيها أحد ولن يعتبروها مذنبة*

*أما راحاب فإلصاق تهمة الزنا بها بسبب امتلاكها فندق فهو ايضا سبب غير مقنع لأنه لو كان صحيح لما تركها أبوها واخوتها الذكور أن تدير الفندق وهم موجودون ويمكنهم إدارة الفندف بدلا منها*

*ورأيي الشخصي أن القصص التي وردت بحقهما غير صحيحة ولم تقم أي منهما بالزنا*


----------



## Rosetta (13 ديسمبر 2010)

ايكاروس q8 قال:


> *في الحقيقة نحن المسلمون أول من يعلم ويدرك جيدا بأن لا يوجد في نسب المسيح ولا نسب أي نبي آخر نساء أو رجال زناة *
> 
> *ولكن ما ورد بالتوراة هو من أوهم الناس بذلك*
> 
> ...


*
كلامك يحوي مغالطات كثيرة ! 

اولا: التوراة تضم بعض الاحداث التي حدثت قبل نزول شريعة الرب اي ان البشر لم يكونوا على علم بالعقاب و الصح و الخطأ و المحرمات لذلك لا حجة عليهم !! 

ثانيا: القرأن ليس حجة علينا لاننا لا نؤمن به و لكن ما جاء في القرأن ما هو الا تجميل و تزوير للواقع الذي كان. ففي العهد القديم يذكر الرب مسيرة كل الانبياء و الاشخاص على حد سواء كما هي تماما

لذلك يجب ان تدركي حقيقة انه في المسيحية الانبياء و الاشخاص العاديين ليسوا معصومين عن الخطأ فكلهم و كلنا بشر نتميز بالطبيعة البشرية الخاطئة و لا عصمة عندنا ! 

ثالثا: وجود امرأة زانية (ان وجدت) في نسل المسيح لا يعيب المسيح في شيء فالمسيح جاء بولادة فائقة للطبيعة و حتى القرأن يعترف بتلك الولادة​*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 ديسمبر 2010)

ايكاروس q8 قال:


> *في الحقيقة نحن المسلمون أول من يعلم ويدرك جيدا بأن لا يوجد في نسب المسيح ولا نسب أي نبي آخر نساء أو رجال زناة *
> 
> *ولكن ما ورد بالتوراة هو من أوهم الناس بذلك*
> 
> ...


 
*طبعا انا لن أعيد ماتم ذكره فى الرد على الشبهة *

*ولكن بالنسبة لراحاب تحديدا فراحاب تغيرت ودخلت ضمن شعب الرب اى انها تابت وعادت للرب وقبلت الجاسوسين فلا يمكن محاسبتها على الماضى *

*ثانيا وهذا الاهم المسيح ياغالية لايتأثر بخطايا الآخرين *
*المسيح لايتنجس بنجاسة الاخرين (اذا اعتبرنا وجود نجاسة اصلا )*

*المسيح كان يلمس الآبرص رغم انه معروف ان الابرص لايلمسه احد بسبب نجاستة حسب الشريعة وبسبب العدوى *

*ولكن المسيح خالى من الخطية وهو قدوس وطاهر فى ذاته هو ليس مثلنا نحن البشر *

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*عزيزتي روزيتا *

*كلامك يحوي مغالطات كثيرة ! *​ 
*لا اتفق معك*

*اولا: التوراة تضم بعض الاحداث التي حدثت قبل نزول شريعة الرب اي ان البشر لم يكونوا على علم بالعقاب و الصح و الخطأ و المحرمات لذلك لا حجة عليهم !! *
*كيف ذلك ؟ وماذا كانت مهمة الأنبياء الذين سبقوا موسى كآدم ونوح وابراهيم وغيرهم من الأنبياء ؟ ألم يعلموا الناس بالصح والخطأ ؟ ألم يبينوا لهم بأن هناك ثواب وعقاب وخاصة لجريمة الزنا التي حرمتها جميع الأديان ؟*​ 
*ثانيا: القرأن ليس حجة علينا لاننا لا نؤمن به و لكن ما جاء في القرأن ما هو الا تجميل و تزوير للواقع الذي كان. ففي العهد القديم يذكر الرب مسيرة كل الانبياء و الاشخاص على حد سواء كما هي تماما*​ 
*أعلم بأنكم لا تعترفون بالقرآن ولو راجعتي ما كتبت ستجدي أنني لم اتطرق للقرآن *​ 
*لذلك يجب ان تدركي حقيقة انه في المسيحية الانبياء و الاشخاص العاديين ليسوا معصومين عن الخطأ فكلهم و كلنا بشر نتميز بالطبيعة البشرية الخاطئة و لا عصمة عندنا ! *​ 
*نعم ولكن أخطاء الأنبياء لا يمكن أن تصل للزنا والقتل والسكر*​ 

*ثالثا: وجود امرأة زانية (ان وجدت) في نسل المسيح لا يعيب المسيح في شيء فالمسيح جاء بولادة فائقة للطبيعة و حتى القرأن يعترف بتلك الولادة*​

​*أنا لم اقل أن هناك شيء يعيب في نسل المسيح بل صاحب الموضوع كان يرد على شبهة بسبب ما ورد في التوراة*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 ديسمبر 2010)

> كيف ذلك ؟ وماذا كانت مهمة الأنبياء الذين سبقوا موسى كآدم ونوح وابراهيم وغيرهم من الأنبياء ؟ ألم يعلموا الناس بالصح والخطأ ؟ ألم يبينوا لهم بأن هناك ثواب وعقاب وخاصة لجريمة الزنا التي حرمتها جميع الأديان؟​


*و من قال ان ادم و نوح أنبياء !!! 
اين كتبهم و اين شرائعهم لو كانوا أنبياء !!!



نعم ولكن أخطاء الأنبياء لا يمكن أن تصل للزنا والقتل والسكر​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ليه هما مش بشر !! 
البشر معرضون لكافة انواع الخطيئة و من دون استثناء ..
عزيزتي يجب ان تعلمي ان الرب في العهد القديم كان قاصدا في اختيار الانبياء التوابون الصالحون الذين رجعوا الى الرب و ندموا اشد الندم ! 


​*


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *ثانيا وهذا الاهم المسيح ياغالية لايتأثر بخطايا الآخرين *
> *المسيح لايتنجس بنجاسة الاخرين (اذا اعتبرنا وجود نجاسة اصلا )*


 
*اختي الفاضلة نانسي*
*لا يوجد بيننا خلاف في ذلك *
*فنحن نقول ايضا بأنه لا توجد شبهة في نسب المسيح انما اليهود هم من قالوا ذلك*
*ولا يحاسب أحد على ذنب ارتكبه غيره حتى لو كان من أجداده*

*المسيح طاهر وجميع من سبقه من نسله طاهر ايضا*

*وفقك الله*


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*شيء غريب*

*آدم ليس نبي ونوح ليس نبي ولوط ليس نبي*

*من هم الأنبياء إذن ؟ ولماذا ذكر هؤلاء بالكتاب المقدس ؟*

*وحتى لو لم يكونوا أنبياء ألم يكونوا رجالا صالحين ؟ ألم يعلموا الناس الموجودين في زمنهم بالصح والخطأ ؟ وما فائدة وجودهم إذن ؟*

*وإذا كان الرب قاصدا اختيار الأنبياء الذين يخطئون ثم يتوبون فلماذا يغضب عليهم إذا أخطأوا*

3) سفر الملوك الأول 11: 9
فَغَضِبَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى سُلَيْمَانَ لأَنَّ قَلْبَهُ مَالَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي تَرَاءَى لَهُ مَرَّتَيْنِ،


----------



## Rosetta (14 ديسمبر 2010)

> وحتى لو لم يكونوا أنبياء ألم يكونوا رجالا صالحين ؟ ألم يعلموا الناس الموجودين في زمنهم بالصح والخطأ ؟ وما فائدة وجودهم إذن ؟​


*كانوا رجالا صالحين و لكن ليسوا انبياء ( بحسب الكتاب المقدس) 
مش قولتلك القرأن ليس حجة علينا! ​*


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*دائما ردك غير كامل يا روزيتا*


----------



## Rosetta (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ايكاروس q8 قال:


> *دائما ردك غير كامل يا روزيتا*


*
عايزة ايه ؟؟؟ 
ايه هو اللي مش كامل !​*


----------

